# MEDIO FÍSICO > Acuiferos - Aguas Subterraneas > Acuifero 23 >  Acuífero 23  año 2010

## Los ojos ya no lloran

Abro este tema de conversación donde poder hablar de este maravilloso y que tanto da de que hablar Acuífero 23, y al paso, no tener que mezclar tantos temas en otros hilos, que pobre el que quiera enterarse de algo y tenga que andar buscando entre tantas páginas y comentarios.
Además aqui pondré las mediciones que voy realizando en mi pozo cada semana.

Saludos

----------


## Los ojos ya no lloran

Hoy 16-2-2010 el nivel de mi pozo se ha situado a 29'85 m de la superficie con lo que vemos que el acuífero a subido en una semana 65 cm.

Saludos

----------


## juanlo

> Hoy 16-2-2010 el nivel de mi pozo se ha situado a 29'85 m de la superficie con lo que vemos que el acuífero a subido en una semana 65 cm.
> 
> Saludos


Me parece bien que abras este hilo.
Desde que empezaron las lluvias alla por diciembre, cuantos metros ha subido en total?.

----------


## Los ojos ya no lloran

Jualo tengo que mirarlo donde lo tengo apuntado, porque no me apetece remover en los otros temas donde ponía los niveles hasta encontar la primera medición, porque me tiraría toda la noche, cuando pueda lo miro y lo pongo.

Saludos

----------


## Los ojos ya no lloran

Juanlo, ya he visto el listado de cotas, y el 10 de diciembre de 2009 el agua en mi pozo se encontraba a 35'30 m.
Desde entonces ya ha subido casi 5 metros y medio, que no está nada mal.

Saludos

----------


## juanlo

Pues si, me imagino que 5.5 metros es bastante teninedo en cuenta la superficie que debe tener. Aunque un acuifero no es como un embalse donde el agua está al mismo nivel. Es muy complejo saber el estado en que este se encuentra, aunque de momento esto va muy bien.
Un saludo.

----------


## Ismamartin

Ojos, ¿por donde exactamente queda tu finca?, para tener una idea de la recarga. Dime algún paraje conocido, porque yo tampoco soy "muy de campo" que digamos. Al menos dime si queda muy lejos del Guadiana.

----------


## Los ojos ya no lloran

Pues mira, mi finca está en la carretera de Ciudad Real, en paraje de "El Raso", y mas o menos, se encontrará a unos 15 Km de las Tablas, la zona del guadiana que puede tener mas cerca es la de Flor de Ribera, que aun asi, queda bastante lejos.

Saludos

----------


## jemasan

Ojos,me parece estupendo que hayas abierto esta linea y creo que deberíamos hablar aquí de los problemas y posibles soluciones del acuífero.
Para quien quiera tener más datos de los niveles,hay pozos que han subido 11 m. cerca del Azuer y más de 8 cerca de Griñón.
No son niveles a tener en cuenta todavía ya que el agua infiltrada debe nivelarse lentamente con las zonas de recargas menores pero con el tiempo que aún deben correr los ríos estos pozos han de subir mucho más.Actualmente lo hacen a un ritmo de 1 m. semanal.
El pozo tuyo sube 65 cm. semanales,no está nada mal con lo retirado que está de los ríos.

Saludos.

----------


## daimieleño

esperamos tus datos del martes "ojos ya no lloran", la subida de esta semana tiene que haber sido mayor de 60cm, supongo :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Los ojos ya no lloran

Pues aqui tengo la medición, Daimieleño, lo siento, pero la subida  es de 40 cm, situandose la cota en 29'45, no se como es que ha subido solo 40cm, será que el acuífero a este nivel tendrá mayor superficie y debido a esto ha subido menos, pero aun asi debemos alegrarnos porque no para de ascender.

Saludos

----------


## Espe

Ojos, Seguro que lo has comentado aqui o en otro foro, pero me puedes indicar 
¿a que altitud esta tu pozo? 
Como bien sabes, Los Ojos del Guadiana principales, estan situados a 608 metros, y ese es el nivel de referencia, para que vuelvan a manar algun año, lustro o siglo.

----------


## Los ojos ya no lloran

Buenas tardes, pues mira Espe, consulté el sigpac, y la cota que se aproximaba mas a mi pozo, y conociendo el terreno, podría decir que mi pozo se encuentra a una altitud de 630 msnm.

Saludos

----------


## Luján

> Buenas tardes, pues mira Espe, consulté el sigpac, y la cota que se aproximaba mas a mi pozo, y conociendo el terreno, podría decir que mi pozo se encuentra a una altitud de 630 msnm.
> 
> Saludos



Lo que quiere deci que el agua está a cota 600.55 tan sólo a 8m de los ojos (Sí, ya sé que el agua no está a la misma altura en todo el acuífero, pero es una buena noticia)

----------


## Los ojos ya no lloran

Claro que es una buena noticia, en mi pozo podríamos decir que el nivel freático esta a unos 601 msnm.

Saludos

----------


## Espe

> Claro que es una buena noticia, en mi pozo podríamos decir que el nivel freático esta a unos 601 msnm.
> 
> Saludos



Dios mio, ni me imagino lo que puede ocurrir si en un año se llenase todo el acuifero y volviesen a manar los Ojos. Me acaba de dar un escalofrio por todo el cuerpo. En fin, se tendrá que asentar todo el agua del acuifero, pero ufff.

En la página del tiempo: 
http://www.eltiempo.es/fotos/en-prov...a-de-alba.html, 
he visto que estan haciendo pozos de recarga.
¿Alguien sabe si estan haciendo muchos por distintas zonas?

Gracias, Espe

----------


## Los ojos ya no lloran

No se si en otra zona si, pero por aqui en Daimiel no tengo noticias de que esten haciendose pozos de recarga, bastante tenemos con sujetar el agua y que no se nos meta, y además creo que el tema de los pozos de recarga es competencia de la CHG.

Saludos

----------


## jemasan

Espe,solo los están haciendo junto al canal de Peñarroya,pero no se el número de pozos que tienen previsto hacer.
Deberían hacer bastantes con dispositivos de cerrado para que en años que interese llegar el agua a las Tablas los cierren,pero una vez las Tablas llenas,cuanto más agua entre en esta zona mejor ya que era el lugar donde se infiltraba el agua de forma natural antes de su canalización.Es la mejor forma de recuperar los Ojos del Guadiana.

Saludos.

----------


## DonQuijote

> Espe,solo los están haciendo junto al canal de Peñarroya,pero no se el número de pozos que tienen previsto hacer.
> Deberían hacer bastantes con dispositivos de cerrado para que en años que interese llegar el agua a las Tablas los cierren,pero una vez las Tablas llenas,cuanto más agua entre en esta zona mejor ya que era el lugar donde se infiltraba el agua de forma natural antes de su canalización.Es la mejor forma de recuperar los Ojos del Guadiana.
> 
> Saludos.


No entiendo para que sirve hacer un agujero en la tierra pues cuando se llene el pozo el agua seguira corriendo. Yo creo que el acuifero se recarga poco a poco desde Peñarroya hasta cerca de Marañon donde desaparecia el Guadiana. El problema es que dentro de unos meses dejara de correr agua desde Peñarroya y se parara la recarga, antes en cambio era una recarga continua en los meses de lluvia. Saludos.

----------


## javalientem

hola D. Quijote, yo si entiendo lo de los pozos, pero lo que no entiendo es porque no meten el Guadiana a su sitio, anque dejaran el canal en prevision, pero el agua de peñaroya a l cauce del rio

----------


## DonQuijote

> hola D. Quijote, yo si entiendo lo de los pozos, pero lo que no entiendo es porque no meten el Guadiana a su sitio, anque dejaran el canal en prevision, pero el agua de peñaroya a l cauce del rio


Y cual es su sitio. ¿Quieres inundar todas las viñas entre Alcazar y manzanares? En la carretera que une estas dos localidades esta el antiguo cauce del guadiana justo antes del canal del gran Prior. Yo supongo que cuando el Guadiana llevaba mucha agua la vertia en el Zancara y cuando no era asi desaparecia poco a poco y no pasaba de Marañon. Saludos.

----------


## jasg555

> Y cual es su sitio. ¿Quieres inundar todas las viñas entre Alcazar y manzanares? En la carretera que une estas dos localidades esta el antiguo cauce del guadiana justo antes del canal del gran Prior. Yo supongo que cuando el Guadiana llevaba mucha agua la vertia en el Zancara y cuando no era asi desaparecia poco a poco y no pasaba de Marañon. Saludos.


Si las viñas se han plantado en el antiguo cauce sí es su sitio.

Hay que pensar que esos encauzamientos artificiales se hicieron en los años en los que las zonas pantanosas se consideraban insalubres y generadoras de enfermedades. Excusa para obtener terrenos de cultivo de dudosa rentabilidad.

Las enfermedades y en concreto el paludismo venían dados más por la miseria de la época y por la falta de tratamiento de aguas rsiduales que por los humedales.
 Pero con eso se secó gran parte de la Mancha Húmeda con unos efectos catastróficos como se está viendo en éstos últimos 30 años.

----------


## pama

este va a ser siempre un gran problema, pero la recuperacion del acuifero pasa por devolver a los rios sus cauces naturales y mientras tanto todo lo demas van a ser remedio transitorios, hay estudios que demuestran lo que os digo

----------


## jemasan

> No entiendo para que sirve hacer un agujero en la tierra pues cuando se llene el pozo el agua seguira corriendo. Yo creo que el acuifero se recarga poco a poco desde Peñarroya hasta cerca de Marañon donde desaparecia el Guadiana. El problema es que dentro de unos meses dejara de correr agua desde Peñarroya y se parara la recarga, antes en cambio era una recarga continua en los meses de lluvia. Saludos.


Los pozos no se llenaran nunca si se hacen en las corrientes que se escondía el río antiguamente,ya que el agua tomará esas corrientes y aunque el acuífero se llene rebosará en los Ojos del Guadiana que estan más bajo.
Es posible que algunos pozos se llenen pero los que encuentren esas corrientes no lo haran.
Un saludo

----------


## DonQuijote

Estoy intentando encontrar información del antiguo cauce del Guadiana, al menos antes de la construccion del pantano de Peñarroya pero no encuentro nada. Si alguno encuentra algo que lo postee. Yo pensaba que el rio desaparecia pasada Argamasilla pero lei tambien que el agua llegaba hasta cerca de la estación de Marañon. Con el satelite lo unico que se ve son dos canales, uno abandonado y parcialmente desaparecido, pero no creo que ninguno sea el antiguo cauce.

Saludos.

----------


## DonQuijote

> Los pozos no se llenaran nunca si se hacen en las corrientes que se escondía el río antiguamente,ya que el agua tomará esas corrientes y aunque el acuífero se llene rebosará en los Ojos del Guadiana que estan más bajo.
> Es posible que algunos pozos se llenen pero los que encuentren esas corrientes no lo haran.
> Un saludo


No creo que haya ninguna corriente subterranea, el acuifero es como una esponja que se recarga poco a poco. Por eso el pozo puede ayudar a que se recarge mas rapidamente pero cuando se piensa en la inmensidad del acuifero 4 o 5 pozos no sirven para nada. Es decir que el agua que entra recarga el acuifero y este sale por los ojos cuando esta lleno y rebosa.

Un saludo.

----------


## jemasan

yo si creo que hay corrientes subterráneas formadas por la erosión del agua durante miles de año.Al hacer algunos pozos se han llegado a zonas donde durante varios metros no ha sido necesario perforar por estar hueco,y los poceros siempre han dicho que cuando el trépano sale limpio es por la fuerza de la corriente.

----------


## Luján

> yo si creo que hay corrientes subterráneas formadas por la erosión del agua durante miles de año.Al hacer algunos pozos se han llegado a zonas donde durante varios metros no ha sido necesario perforar por estar hueco,y los poceros siempre han dicho que cuando el trépano sale limpio es por la fuerza de la corriente.


Corrientes puede haber si existen cauces subterráneos, pero eso son lugares puntuales. Lo normal en un acuífero es que el agua vaya de poro en poro de la roca, a velocidades realmente lentas.

Cuando el tiempo mejore estaría bien plantear un estudio geofísico exaustivo para intentar reconocer un poco mejor toda la zona del acuífero, o de la parte más crítica. Creo que nos ayudaría a todos.

----------


## daimieleño

Cierto, al igual que algunos tramos de contratubo del pozo y tramos de la propia bomba que se perforan y oxidan con mayor facilidad al encontrarse con estas corrientes.

----------


## Vizcaino

¿Si tu pozo llega a los 22 metros (mas o menos) podemos decir que el acuifero está rondando el 100%?

----------


## REEGE

¿Porqué se llama Acuifero 23?

----------


## hispano

El concejal de Agricultura, Ramón Ruiz de la Hermosa, ha cuantificado en siete los ojos descubiertos en la zona y que se asientan sobre un Acuífero 23 que ha visto como ascendía una media de once metros.

http://www.efeverde.com/esl/contenid...tos-en-terreno

Como andan vuestros pozos? Alguna otra referencia fiable a cuanto ha subido el acuifero?

----------


## Luján

Los ojos ya no lloran!!!!

esperamos tu medida de hoy del pozo!!! :Wink:

----------


## Los ojos ya no lloran

Lo siento, he llegado hace unas horas de un viaje en el extranjero, y no he podido medir el pozo, no os preocupeis que mañana sin falta lo mido, y lo primero que hago es haceroslo saber.

Saludos

----------


## lenos

> Lo siento, he llegado hace unas horas de un viaje en el extranjero, y no he podido medir el pozo, no os preocupeis que mañana sin falta lo mido, y lo primero que hago es haceroslo saber.
> 
> Saludos



Vamos, vamos, yo al menos estoy impaciente... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo. :Wink:

----------


## hispano

Esperamos tu medicion con ganas...

Hoy en CMTV Noticias han dicho que el año que viene deberia de ser al menos tan lluvioso como este para tener la esperanza de volver a ver los ojos del guadiana con agua. De todas formas he leido que el acuifero tarda hasta dos años en nivelarse y absorver todo el agua, ya que mucha va pasando entre los poros de las rocas y tarda mucho en llegar al acuifero.

De todas formas no pierdo la esperanza de ver manar los ojos, puede que sea de aqui a 5 ó 10 años, pero volverian a sus buenos tiempos si regulan los pozos (sobretodo las superexplotaciones de maiz y demás productos que necesitan mucha agua y las fincas con pivots) y realizan actuaciones como llevar una tuberia hasta los ojos para no desaprovechar todo el agua que estamos desaprovechando en estos momentos

----------


## Los ojos ya no lloran

Bueno, aqui estoy con la medición.
La medición a dia de hoy, 8 dias después de la última es de 28'40 m, por lo tanto, en 8 dias el agua ha ascendido, 1 metro y 5 centímetros.
La próxima semana espero poder hacer la medición en martes, como ya venia haciendo de antes.

Saludos

----------


## jemasan

Pues hemos pasado de 40 cm. en siete días a 105 en ocho días,es un aumento muy importante,imagino que el espectacular desbordamiento del Azuer ha tenido algo que ver.
Hay un pozo junto a la circunvalación de Daimiel que ha subido 2 m. en una semana,impresionante.

Saludos

----------


## daimieleño

"Los ojos ya no lloran", espero que me permitas esta licencia gráfica que me he tomado para hacer mas compresible el nivel del acuifero 23. con los datos que aportas semanalmente, por lo que el merito es tuyo por acercarnos semanalmente esos datos que te agradecemos que dediques parte de tu tiempo a esta tarea. Repito, los datos son de "los ojos ya no lloran"

Dicho lo cual y puesto que embalses.net no ofrece datos semanales del mayor embalse de españa (subterraneo eso si) jajaj he hecho este grafico con los siguientes condicionantes.

1. Altura orientativa del pozo de "los ojos ya no lloran"
2. Altura orientativa de los ojos del guadiana
3. Suponemos un nivel igualado del acuifero (que es mucho suponer)

Con esos condicionantes observemos el grafico hecho a escala y lo que supone la subida de 7 metros en pozo objeto de la medición.

En cuanto a la distancia del agua a la superficie de los ojos puede haber bastante error debido a los condicionantes en los que nos basamos

----------


## Espe

Una pregunta, ¿los Ojos del Guadiana estan realmente a 608 metros? Yo mismo he dicho que si, pero viendo el sigpac, y el nivel de la presa de puente navarro, empiezo a dudarlo. La parte superior de Puente Navarro esta a 606 metros. ¿Solamente hay 2 metros de desnivel desde Los Ojos a la presa ? Muy poco desnivel me parece. (la distancia puede ser de 20 kilometros entre ambos puntos).

En muchas webs pone esa altitud, pero ....

----------


## hispano

segun el sigpac, los ojos del  guadiana estan a una altura aproximadamente de 615-618

----------


## daimieleño

> segun el sigpac, los ojos del  guadiana estan a una altura aproximadamente de 615-618


Por eso, he puesto que todos los datos son aproximados puesto que no sabemos exactamente la altitud ni del pozo de "los ojos ya no lloran" ni la altitud de los ojos del guadiana.

Se cita en varias webs los 608 msm y en el sigpac esos 615-618 no esta exactamente sobre el cauce, sino sobre las laderas que encajonan el cauce. quiza el punto mas bajo de afloramiento este a esa altitud.

Estaría bien que mensualmente o semanalmente se diesen los niveles de los pozos de control del acuifero 23 de la CHG, al fin y al cabo es un embalse mas y tampoco supondría mucho trabajo mas a la CHG hacer un parte semanal o mensual al igual que el de los embalses.

Se que el acuifero no sube homgeneamente, ni hay que sacar conclusiones precipitadas hasta que se asiente. Pero con una estadistica al igual que aparecen en los embalses de esta pagina podriamos analizar el comportamiento del acuifero a lo largo de los meses.

hay queda..... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## hispano

La verdad es que no estaria mal que diesen datos del acuifero. Es algo que muchas veces lo he pensado. Tanta gente trabajando en organismos oficiales y resulta que no pueden dar un simple dato que es del  interes de mucha gente

----------


## daimieleño

```
http://www.chguadiana.es/corps/chguadiana/data/resources/file/PEAG/7_II_2_ANALISIS_HIDROGEO.pdf
```

Bueno leido la parte del PEAG que analiza hidrologicamente el acuifero saco estas citas.




> El volumen medio de reservas por cada m. de acuífero se estima en 125 hm3 consecuencia de considerar una superficie permeable
> de 5.000 km2 y un coeficiente de almacenamiento de 0,025.


Según los datos ofrecidos por "los ojos ya no lloran" su pozo ha subido desde diciembre 7 metros, lo cual nos indica una *recuperacion según hipotesis del PEAG de 875 hm3 a dia de hoy.*




> se ha calculado el vaciado del acuífero en unos 3.000 hm3.


A 125 hm3 por metro debería subir el acuifero unos 24 metros para su recuperación, de momento ha subido 7 en pozo alejado de cauces como es el que estamos analiando. Por tanto tendria que subir *17 metros para la recuperación.*




> Piezómetro Ojos del Guadiana PERÍODO 1980-2004 -22,75


Hasta 2004 el agua en los ojos del Gudiana ha bajado 22,75 metros mas o menos en consonancia con los 24 metros que he calculado para la recuperación del acuifero.

En fin, tiempo al tiempo, y que siga lloviendo

----------


## Los ojos ya no lloran

Muchas gracias paisano Daimieleño, pero el mérito del gráfico es tuyo, yo tan solo mido el pozo, y os doy las buenas nuevas ya que es algo que deberían hacer organismos oficiales, pero no lo hacen, de nuevo gracias por el gráfico es algo que me gustaría haber hecho a mi, pero se me dan muy mal estas cosas, asique nos repartimos el trabajo, yo doy los datos y tu los representas, ¿OK? joijiojiojoi.

Saludos

----------


## jemasan

Creo que a todos nos gustaría saber como va el acuífero por otras zonas,Alcazar,Villarrobledo,San Clemente,para comparar con estos datos que tenemos de Daimiel.
Esperamos noticias,gracias.

----------


## aginesg

Hola, despues de muchos dias sin estar por el foro, veo que hay animación por la altura del acuifero. Quien lo iba a decir en los primeros parrafos de este foro que llegasemos a este punto.  

En realidad al acuifero le falta bastante por lo que he podido leer, y para ganar altura. Por lo que veo el primer afloramiento de agua no seria en los ojos, seria mucho mas adelante en la zona del azuer o por el contrario a la altura despues de puente navarro, ya que por esa zona hay ojos a menor altura que los del guadiana. Ademas por desgracia como siempre, la mano del hombre, ha agujereado todo el terreno por un motivo o por otro es todo un coladero hacia el acuifero. Lo voy a subrayar, y es que * igual que estan obligando a entrar el agua, igual va a ser para salir*, el agua va a ser tan facil de que salga por cualquier sitio que no creo que llegue a salir por los ojos en varias temporadas hasta que realmente el acuifero se recargue a la algura de Peñarroya (que de momento no hay intencion). que es como mejor acepta el agua y por tanto absorbe mucha mas agua, y con creces.

Otra manera que tendria oportunidad de salir el agua por los ojos, es que estuviera encauzada naturalmente en el interior y que hubiera una capa impermeable justo debajo de ellos, de manera que los rios que circulan por debajo de tierra, se cargaran bastante antes de ese punto donde las tierras son mas altas, y llegasen hasta esa ladera que decis que manan los ojos.  

Gracias Ismael, cada vez que sacas una foto, estoy interesado por lo que vas a sacar, y que reflejas valor a los comentarios de todos, y que de otra manera no lo veriamos como yo.

----------


## daimieleño

> Muchas gracias paisano Daimieleño, pero el mérito del gráfico es tuyo, yo tan solo mido el pozo, y os doy las buenas nuevas ya que es algo que deberían hacer organismos oficiales, pero no lo hacen, de nuevo gracias por el gráfico es algo que me gustaría haber hecho a mi, pero se me dan muy mal estas cosas, asique nos repartimos el trabajo, yo doy los datos y tu los representas, ¿OK? joijiojiojoi.
> 
> Saludos


¿Habrá que hacer un nuevo grafico esta semana?  :Big Grin: 
¿Tienes datos nuevos?

Impacientes nos tienes jajaja

----------


## Los ojos ya no lloran

Perdonad el dia de retraso, bueno, aqui está la medición de esta semana.
27'40 lo que supone un incremento en una semana de 1 metro justo.
Daimieleño, ya tienes el nuevo dato para la gráfica. oijijjioji.

Saludos

----------


## daimieleño

Datos a 10-Marzo-2010
* Datos en los ojos del guadiana simplemente orientativos

----------


## DonQuijote

Podriais poner tambien la altura del pozo que tiene el ayto. en los ojos o ¿no publican los datos?

----------


## Luján

> Perdonad el dia de retraso, bueno,  aqui está la medición de esta semana.
> 27'40 lo que supone un incremento en una semana de 1 metro justo.
> Daimieleño, ya tienes el nuevo dato para la gráfica. oijijjioji.
> 
> Saludos





> Datos a 10-Marzo-2010
> * Datos en los ojos del guadiana simplemente orientativos
> [...]


Si esto sigue así.....


En 5 semanas brotará el agua por los ojos. :EEK!: 

Ya sé que esto no es del todo correcto, porque el agua no está al mismo nivel en todo el acuífero, etc, etc. Pero soñar no hace mal a nadie, ¿no?

----------


## jemasan

Un metro en siete dias,esto es mejor que el 1.05 en 8 dias de la semana pasada.
Esperemos que siga este ritmo,aunque lo normal es que volvamos a los 70 cm. debido a las pocas lluvias previstas para los próximos días,aunque si el Azuer no baja demasiado,ya veremos.
No va a nacer el agua en los Ojos tan pronto,¡ojala!,pero allí el agua está sobre 25 m. y dicen que sube a un ritmo de 10 cm. diarios.Es posible que este ritmo se valla acelerando aunque no llueva ya que la recarga a los Ojos está llegando más lentamente que a otras zonas.

Saludos.

----------


## daimieleño

1. Los datos del pozo de aguagest los saca el ayuntamiento "en teoria" cada 6 meses en el tablón de anuncios en la Pz de España. Si el año hidrologico va bien los sacan si hay sequia.... los sacan...... 

2. En cambio alcazar dispone en la web de "aguas de alcazar" un sistema de información de los niveles de su pozo de abastecimiento.

3. La altura del pozo de captación de daimiel no es el mismo que la altura a la que brotarian los ojos (en teoria). El nivel en los ojos sube mas lentamente claro y lo del diagrama es algo "teorico"

4. Lo de brotar.... quien sabe, alejandro del moral dijo que antes tendria que haber agua en la laguna de la albuera, asi que habria que ver el nivel de los hundimientos en la albuera

----------


## Tibinesco

Sigan así que me entretengo un montón viendo todas las semanas este post con sus mediciones y gráficas  :Big Grin:  
Este verano pensaba viajar x Toledo y C.R., tal vez escoja el mejor año de todos jejeje

----------


## Vizcaino

Supongo que 50 cm es una previsión optimista. Esperemos que despues de esta semana de descanso, vuelvan las lluvias.

----------


## Luján

> Supongo que 50 cm es una previsión optimista. Esperemos que despues de esta semana de descanso, vuelvan las lluvias.


Es martes, toca medición de pozo!!

----------


## jemasan

Espero que llege a los setenta centímetros,aunque también dependerá si la medición la hace el martes o el miércoles como las dos últimas veces.
Esta semana no ha llovido y el Azuer trae bastante menos agua,pero no sabemos el agua de qué semana está llegando ahora al pozo de nuestro compañero,si la subida rondara el metro,estaría llegando el agua de semanas pasadas.

Ojos,esperamos impacientes la medición,un saludo.

----------


## Los ojos ya no lloran

Buenas nohes, aqui estoy, Jemasan tienes buen ojo, el nivel de mi pozo a subido de 27'40 a 26'70, un total de 70 centímetros, era de esperar que esta semana subiera menos pero aun asi, es un gran aumento.

Saludos

----------


## jemasan

Está muy bién,70 cm. en seis días.Esto para mi demuestra que las grandes crecidas del Azuer tienen gran influencia en tu pozo a corto plazo a pesar de estar a casi 4 km. del río.
Esperemos que este ritmo no baje demasiado y sigamos con una recarga de 3 m. al mes,así tendrías el agua este verano sobre los 20 m.
Si esto fuera habría que remontarse a los años 80 para buscar niveles parecidos en la zona.Una gran noticia en la que confío con poco que acompañe la primavera.

----------


## daimieleño

Grafico semanal. Llevo una semana muy atareada y no me puedo conectar apenas.
Además disfrutando de estos dias soleados y esperando a la lluvia que haga pronto acto de presencia en este año historico.
Un saludo!

----------


## AROM45

> Está muy bién,70 cm. en seis días.Esto para mi demuestra que las grandes crecidas del Azuer tienen gran influencia en tu pozo a corto plazo a pesar de estar a casi 4 km. del río.
> Esperemos que este ritmo no baje demasiado y sigamos con una recarga de 3 m. al mes,así tendrías el agua este verano sobre los 20 m.
> Si esto fuera habría que remontarse a los años 80 para buscar niveles parecidos en la zona.Una gran noticia en la que confío con poco que acompañe la primavera.


Esperemos que en estos tres meses con "Abril aguas mil" y las tormentas de Mayo y Junio.
Aunque el agua suba 70 cm en una semana esta bastante bien, se esta recuperando a pasos vertiginosos.
No hay que perder la esperanza.

----------


## albertillovernel

He estado revisando el histórico de precipitaciones, y muy extraño sería que no cayese bastante agua en Abril. De hecho, sólo ha habido un año (1977) con precipitación nula, y por lo general han sido abundantes, incluso en años secos... Lo cierto es que ninguna serie histórica Abril-Junio se ha escapado de vacío, o por lo menos sin precipitaciones significativas.
Solo espero que las precipitaciones que tengan que caer en los próximos meses sigan un patrón parecido al de hasta ahora, con lluvias no muy fuertes y mantenidas en el tiempo, y con nubosidad durante varios días. Es la forma en que mejor absorbe el terreno, y de paso los agricultores -los que tengan conciencia, claro- se están quietecitos con los pozos. (de hecho, ya están por ahí algunos preparando los aspersores, tal como está el terreno de empapado)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_VMlip-J0Np...0-h/img008.jpg

Otra cuestión; la recarga parece que sigue un patrón exponencial decreciente una vez cesan las precipitaciones (cada semana sin llover el nivel aumenta más despacio, aunque sigue subiendo ya que el agua se infiltra muy lentamente), la cuestión será cuándo esa recarga deje de ser perceptible frente al consumo -junio, a más tardar; quedan pues 8-10 semanas con subida neta- y cuántos meses se tirará sin caer una sola gota durante el verano, como viene siendo costumbre.

----------


## albertillovernel

Hice una grafica para cuadrar los datos que ha ido comentando _los ojos no lloran_ (7 en total, que haya podido recuperar) y ajustándolos a una línea de tendencia. Quiero incluir también los datos de días de lluvia observados, para ver si hay algun tipo de relación -aunque sea, como decía un colega, a la _mecagüendiez_- y así, estimar una horquilla de hasta donde subirá el nivel del acuífero cuando llegue el verano; con las tendencias observadas y previendo unas buenas lluvias durante 2 semanas de Abril, podría ir fácilmente hasta los -17m medidos en su pozo (613 msnm, cuando la cota de los ojos anda por los 618, ¿no?) Si no llueve nada -lo cual sería muy poco probable-, podríamos hablar de un nivel de -21m (610msnm) a finales de junio, cuando ya estén las bombas en los pozos mostrando todo su poderío de succión del acuífero. Cuando _los ojos ya no lloran_ ponga su medición semanal de nivel, veré si me cuadra con lo que tengo estimado y pongo una foto escaneada de la gráfica.
Una cosa que me ronda la cabeza: ¿no podríamos tener, quizá, una medición "falseada" en los pozos del nivel de recarga en el acuífero? Al no tener terreno por encima, el agua en sus proximidades tiene más capacidad de circulación, e incluso pueden liberarse con mayor facilidad las burbujas de aire ocluídas entre el nivel piezométrico y el agua en proceso de infiltración... No me hagais mucho caso, pero igual cuando todo se asiente el nivel vuelve a bajar un poco...(esperemos que no)

----------


## daimieleño

ojos, medición, medición, medición jajaj

haber si le cuadran los datos a albertillovernel

opino que en semana de precipitaciones sube algo mas que durante una semana mas tranquila como este, pero estaremos en torno a una subida de 50 cm.

Despues en junio las subidas dependeran de las lluvias y lo tarde o temprano que se empiece a regar.

Esperando que el agua se siga infiltrando durante los meses de verano en su lenta infiltracion y el acuifero baje lo menos posible o se mantenga estable.

El tiempo nos ira diciendo.

----------


## Los ojos ya no lloran

Bueno, me he escaqueado un poco del trabajo y he podido medir el pozo, y bueno, Daimieleño parece que vas aprendiendo la tendencia de subida del nivel en mi pozo, solo te has desviado en 5 cm, el nivel ha ascendido 55 cm, situandose asi en los 26'15 m.
me gustaría poner en mi perfil una serie de fotos mi pozo y el método de medición, pero hasta que no terminen estas fechas que vienen no creo que tenga tiempo.

Saludos

----------


## daimieleño

Bueno el grafico semanal, con una novedad, grafica al estilo de embalses.net  :Big Grin: 

Ojos te explico mi metodo que he usado alguna vez para medir pozos y creo que es el que usa todo el mundo, consiste en una cuerda bastante larga atada a un botellin y se introduce en el pozo hasta que llegue al nivel freatico  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Los ojos ya no lloran

Yo es que lo hago directamente con una cinta métrica, y con algo pesado en la punta, y suelto rápido, y cuando oigo el golpe con el agua voy subiendo y bajando varias veces para afinar cuanto pueda la medición.

Saludos

----------


## jemasan

Está muy bién,55 cm. en una semana sin lluvias.
Las previsiones tampoco son buenas para los próximos días,pocas lluvias,pero espero que siga subiendo alrededor de los 50 cm.
En los veranos del 96 y 97 apenas bajó el acuífero aunque los datos  en los que me basaba no eran tan fiables como los de los ojos ya no lloran.

Saludos.

----------


## aginesg

Ojos,  

Aunque no se haya comentado nada, estamos espectantes a la medición. Este fin de semana he estado en Vallehermoso y en Peñarroya y salen buen caudal, aunque todo indica que ha disminuido de los niveles de hace dos semanas. 

Saludos

----------


## albertillovernel

En el SAIH el nivel de Vallehermoso el volumen embalsado ya está en 6,4 hm^3 y va bajando levemente cada día, luego ya sale más de lo que entra. Parece que han aprendido de lecciones pasadas y dejarán salir uno o dos hectómetros para hacer hueco a las lluvias de primavera...que por otro lado, se van a hacer de rogar. Las previsiones a 15 días (bastante arbitrarias y cambiantes, por cierto) no muestran probabilidad de precipitaciones. 
Pero ya va para un mes que cesaron las borrascas; apenas ha llovido, y quedarán aún otras 2 semanas -al menos- antes que vuelva a caer agua de forma apreciable. Además, las previsiones siempre se deshinchan a medida que se acercan; si se preveen lluvias fuertes, se quedan en llovizna; si son débiles, se quedan en nada...no quisiera resignarme a ver la primavera más seca tras el invierno más húmedo de la historia. No sería lógico.
Un saludo, y esperemos esa subida de al menos 0,5 m.

----------


## albertillovernel

Por cierto, los Ojos (junto a la N-420) están a 615-616 msnm. Es muy difícil que se alcance este nivel, pero mucho antes el acuífero rebosaría por la Peñuela (607 m) o incluso en la laguna de la Albuera (zonas a 608-610 m). Según como vayan las precipitaciones en primavera, los 605 m e incluso más son alcanzables a corto plazo. Pero creo que mucho antes de que los Ojos tuvieran siquiera humedad, la Albuera estaría encharcada. Desde luego, con el "sondeo" natural que se abrió, no sería dificil medir su evolución.

----------


## Los ojos ya no lloran

siento mucho no haber podido poner la medición ayer, en estas fechas estoy muy liado, aunque sea un dia mas tarde, intentaré hacer lo posible para esta tarde daros la información que estais esperando.

Saludos

----------


## Los ojos ya no lloran

Siento mucho poner hoy la medición de esta semana, pero es que con la semana santa he estado muy liado.

El pozo lo medí el miércoles, 8 días después de la última medición, y me llevé una grata sorpresa, ya que aunque solo me retrasé un dia en medir el pozo, la cota se situaba en los 25'50 m lo que quiere decir que el nivel en 8 dias ha subido 65 cm, me parece un gran ascenso, ya que con el descenso de caudal de los rios y la ausencia de lluvias era muy difícil que se produjera tal subida, pero en fin, eso es lo que yo medí, y aquí os lo he puesto, espero volver a daros las noticias dentro de dos días.

Saludos

----------


## DonQuijote

Aunque no llueva, el agua va a seguir subiendo pues la infiltracion se produce poco a poco y el acuifero es muy grande. El sabado por ejemplo en Madridejos estaba diluviando y supongo que el canal del Peñarroya sigue aportando agua y parte de esta se infiltra. Tambien todo el agua del Zancara se va para abajo. Y no nos olvidemos del Azuer que sigue aportando su caudal y se metera en La Peñuela...

----------


## jemasan

Se mantiene el ritmo de subida de la anterior semana,está muy bién.
El Azuer sigue llevando agua hasta las Tablas,y en el molino de Molemocho todavía pasa el agua en sentido natural de la corriente.Hace dos meses con el mismo caudal que ahora lleva el Azuer,toda el agua se infiltraba y solo llegaba hasta la Peñuela,pero desde que se juntaron las dos corrientes da la impresión que traga menos agua.
La mayoría del agua que lleva el Azuer se infiltra ya que en Molemocho pasa muy poca a las Tablas.

Saludos.

----------


## daimieleño

grafica semanal con retraso
es lo que tiene la semana santa...

----------


## aginesg

Esta muy bien el nivel que ha ganado!!. 
Si sigue subiendo, tendrá mas dificultad para que el agua entre en el acuifero lo que hara que cada vez acepte menos agua. Pero aun asi seria muy buena  señal.

----------


## Los ojos ya no lloran

Bueno, ayer medí el pozo y el nivel volvió a subir.
Ayer dia 6 de Abril, pasando 6 dias de la anterior medición registré una subida hasta los 25'15 m lo que quiere decir que en 6 dias ha subido 35 cm.
Esperemos que la semana que viene supere la barrera psicológica de los 25 metros, jiojiojiojoij.

Saludos

----------


## daimieleño

Esta semana casi se juntan las 2 graficas.

----------


## motilla

En www.daimiel.es han publicado los datos del pozo para abastecimiento que hay en los ojos. los datos son muy parecidos al seguimiento que estais haciendo aqui (ojala los datos fueran tambien semanales). 

"El 31 de diciembre el agua reposaba a 32,30 metros de profundidad; un mes después a 30,40; febrero se cerró a 28,70; pero el incremento más espectacular se vivía en marzo, sobre todo en la segunda quincena con 2,4 metros de ganancia para situarse la cota en los 26 metros."

----------


## albertillovernel

Si tan sólo la mitad de quienes tienen que velar por el buen uso del agua en la comarca fueran como Alejandro del Moral, otro gallo nos cantaría. Es la obcecación del "no se puede hacer otra cosa"  imperante en la administración o el más extendido "pues ésto siempre se ha hecho así" propio de la incultura, frente al sentido común que refleja en sus palabras este hombre que sabe mejor que nadie de lo que habla, como la barbaridad de convertir agua en excedentes agrícolas que no sirven para nada, -como ahora con el vino-, que además, el propio dinero público ha de subvencionar por tercera vez para que tantos millones de litros tengan una salida digna...¿y hablamos ahora de economía?

----------


## Centeno

Está muy bien todo eso que dices de convertir agua en excedentes agrícolas y bla bla bla... Castilla la mancha es una región agrícola ¿De qué van a comer? ¿De las placas solares? ¿De los molinillos? ¿De qué? ¿De turistas que vienen a molestar a los patos? Cuéntanos de qué pueden vivir ya que pareces tan listo.

----------


## DonQuijote

¿Acaso de las viñas se puede vivir al precio que esta la uva? Se riega la uva para producir mas y se han hundido los precios. ¿No te parece un sin sentido? El futuro no es producir mas sin mirar la calidad. Y si seguimos esquilmando la Naturaleza estar seguros que nos la vamos a cargar PARA SIEMPRE.

----------


## Vizcaino

Esperemos que con las fuertes lluvias que se preveen para esta semana, siga subiendo el pozo, y llegue a los 24 m este mes de abril. ¿Como va la medición de esta semana?

----------


## daimieleño

ayer hablo alejandro del moral en radio daimiel, hoy el concejal de agricultura traia datos sobre niveles de los pozos en varios puntos de daimiel, constatando una subida mas o menos de 10-11 metros (dependiendo la zona), además esta convencido que los ojos van a volver a brotar.
http://www.daimiel.es/ptr/vista/vptr...tml?D.k=946717

Por mi parte pienso que aun queda mucho tiempo para que se asiente el acuifero, mientras sigan las lluvias tenemos doble efecto no se riega y el terreno sigue empapado con lo que la infiltración sera mas duradera.

Ojos, como va la cosa esta semana otros 0,6 metros mas o menos???
ademas tu pozo de diciembre ahora ha subido exactamente 10 metros, estas haciendo muy buen trabajo :Big Grin:

----------


## albertillovernel

> Está muy bien todo eso que dices de convertir agua en excedentes agrícolas y bla bla bla... Castilla la mancha es una región agrícola ¿De qué van a comer? ¿De las placas solares? ¿De los molinillos? ¿De qué? ¿De turistas que vienen a molestar a los patos? Cuéntanos de qué pueden vivir ya que pareces tan listo.


Si te referías a que yo explicase de qué tendría que vivir la gente, acaba de adelantarse DonQuijote mostrando muy claramente el meollo del asunto... yo sólo añadiría que el mercado empuja actualmente a la agricultura a competir contra productos de cualquier parte del mundo, -incluso donde ponen menos reparos a esquilmar el medio natural que aquí- y contra eso no se puede ganar nunca, sólo perder y arruinar a quien acepta el envite. La agricultura debería de ser siempre local y tener su salida localmente, y no a través de especuladores que inflan artificialmente los precios. 
Y sobre el vino, pues desde siempre ha habido 2 concepciones; la de estilo "_don simón_", de muy baja calidad, bajo precio y márgenes ridículos, -sostenida en base a monstruosas producciones-, y la de las denominaciones de origen, de calidad, precio alto y con márgen, pero para eso la producción han de ser corta y esmerada. Y aquí se tiende siempre hacia el burro grande, (ande o no).

Por cierto, no creo que Alejandro sea del parecer de que la agricultura sobre en la región, pero sí que ésta que hemos sufrido y seguimos sufriendo no tiene cabida...hay otros modelos igual o más rentables que no suponen esquilmar el medio, pero implican un cambio bastante radical para los profesionales del campo, (que desde hace mucho tiempo vienen ejerciendo de "_químicos_", "_veterinarios_" e "_hidrogeólogos_" como les viene en gana, sin tener cualificación para ello y con unos resultados nefastos para el medioambiente).

----------


## culipardo

> Está muy bien todo eso que dices de convertir agua en excedentes agrícolas y bla bla bla... Castilla la mancha es una región agrícola ¿De qué van a comer? ¿De las placas solares? ¿De los molinillos? ¿De qué? ¿De turistas que vienen a molestar a los patos? Cuéntanos de qué pueden vivir ya que pareces tan listo.


Todo tiene que venir de una reconversión en el modelo de agricultura pues éste modelo es insostenible. Para empezar hay que cambiar la subvención por producir más por la subvención por producir mejor. ¿Por qué el dinero que se va a invertir en la destilación de los excedentes no se destina a compensar las rentas del agricultor que consuma menos agua?. Desarrollo sostenible, agricultura ecológica, transformación de regadíos en secano, cambio en el tipo de cultivos,fomento del consumo local, caza, turismo rural, cambio en la política de subvenciones etc, etc. cualquier idea es válida menos seguir igual.
Por cierto Albertillo, muy acertadas tus contestaciones :Smile:  tanto en este foro como en de El tiempo.es donde la gente no se muestra tan comedida. Un saludo

----------


## Los ojos ya no lloran

Siento mucho poner la medición en jueves, además la medición se realizó ayer miércoles, y no por mi si no por un tio mio que me hizo el favor, bueno, pues ayer dia 14 de abril y después de 8 dias de la anterior medición el agua se encuentra de la superficie en mi pozo a una distancia de 24'55 metros lo que supone una subida en 8 dias de 60 centímetros, justo lo que mi paisano Daimieleño había predicho.

Saludos

----------


## daimieleño

bingo! jajajaj
barrera psicologica la de los 25 metros superada.
echando cuentas rapidas y segun el PEAG cada metro son 125hm3, desde diciembre tenemos una subida de 10,75metros... lo que nos indica una recuperación de 1.343hm3 (estimaciones poco fiables jajaja)
Gracias por el trabajo que conyeva medir el pozo, es algo meramente para estarte muy agradecido.

¿Apostamos hasta cuando y cuanto subira?
yo digo que hasta junio seguira subiendo hasta los 19 metros y espero que durante el verano se mantenga y no baje, o baje poco

----------


## albertillovernel

Si lo que decía el concejal de agricultura es cierto, el agua está a menos de 10m. en la laguna de la Albuera. Cuando se hundió el socavón, y una vez vallado, me acerqué y tiré un par de piedras para tratar de saber a qué profundidad estaba, y se oyó agua. Por lo que tardaron en caer las piedras, ha debido de subir bastante el nivel desde entonces. 
También esto nos muestra que antes de que siquiera lleguen a manar los Ojos, muchas lagunas (La Albuera, Escoplillo...) estarán con agua, y por lo que parece no falta mucho. Según el Google Earth, la altura de las lagunas son unos 609-610 msnm. La cola de las Tablas, junto a Puente Navarro, está a 603-604 msnm (también dijisteis, muy acertadamente, que la canalización primera del Guadiana rebajó el nivel freático en poco tiempo y las lagunas fueron las primeras que se secaron). 
Por lo que parece, y si los datos fueran estrictos, el acuífero ya habría alcanzado en algunos puntos la cota 600. Si estuviera a nivel, quedarían pocos metros para que las Tablas empiecen a intersecar el nivel freático, lo que haría más difícil que se secaran en verano, -principalmente la parte baja en la cola-, pero posiblemente tardará muchos meses en reequilibrarse. Cuando eso suceda, podríamos tener el pequeño milagro de que las Tablas no se sequen tan deprisa como acostumbraban.

----------


## Vizcaino

¿Puede subir el pozo hasta los 19 m? Yo pensaba que como los ojos están a 20 m, a partir de ahí empieza a brotar por los ojos del Guadiana, y ya no subía mas. Imagino que por los ojos escapa poco agua, y eso permite al acuífero seguir subiendo.

----------


## Luján

> ¿Puede subir el pozo hasta los 19 m? Yo pensaba que como los ojos están a 20 m, a partir de ahí empieza a brotar por los ojos del Guadiana, y ya no subía mas. Imagino que por los ojos escapa poco agua, y eso permite al acuífero seguir subiendo.


Hay que tener en cuenta una cosa importante: el nivel del agua en todo el acuífero no es el mismo. Hay que pensar que el acuífero no es un enorme depósito hueco (aunque existen cavidades), sino que es un conjunto de rocas porosas por las que se desplaza el agua.

Que el agua esté manando por los Ojos no significa que en otra parte del acuífero ésta no se pueda encontrar más alta o más baja.

Donde se produzca la mayor aportación el nivel freático estará más alto, y donde se produzca la mayor descarga estará más bajo. Suponiendo que cesaran los aportes y las descargas bien podrían pasar semanas hasta que se estabilizase el nivel.

----------


## daimieleño

Lo primero es que la columna de la derecha de los datos en los ojos no es nada fiable pues se basa en una extrapolación de datos de otro pozo, además que la altura de 608 es mas que discutible, puse esa, porque es la que aparece en la mayoria de documentos.

Suponiendo que el agua llegase al nivel freatico de los ojos, laguna de albuera, laguna de escoplillo etc.. etc... no significa que todo el agua que se recargue vaya en corriente hacia esos puntos, imagina que estos manantiales constan de poca superficie en comparación con los 5500km2 que ocupa el acuifero 23.

El acuifero, si puede y hay agua para ello, seguirá subiendo en altura y a mayor altura mas cantidad de agua y con mas fuerza saldría por los ojos. Pongamos el ejemplo de una montaña que se recarga con las lluvias y se producen manantiales en su parte baja.

Espero haberte resuelto mas o menos las dudas, desde mis pocos conocimientos sobre este complejo tema.

----------


## Kai

Bueno, tras las últimas lluvias ¿Cómo van los pozos y los ojos?
Por cierto ¿las tablas, merecen ser visitadas ahora o un poco mas adelante hacia finales de mayo-junio cuando esten al máximo? 
Y la famosa tubería sigue aportando agua, o la han cortado por el caudal del Guadiana.

----------


## daimieleño

A la espera de los datos de nuestro amigos ojos, os dejo estas noticias sobre la recarga del acuifero y los pozos de recarga.

http://www.latribunadeciudadreal.net...FF2C955720B110

http://www.eldiadeciudadreal.com/noticia.php/19747

http://www.lanzadigital.com/actualid...era-12112.html

http://www.lanzadigital.com/actualid...ero-12118.html

----------


## Vizcaino

He echado un vistazo al radar meteorológico, y parece que hoy a la tarde ha caído una buena tormenta en las cercanías de las Tablas.

----------


## Espe

No se si el sistema de medicion automática de lluvia de Puente Navarro funciona correctamente, pero de momento no refleja precipitación.

http://servicios2.mma.es/saihs-web/V...o=E1-03&tipo=P

----------


## Los ojos ya no lloran

buenas noches, bueno, aunque un día tarde aquí está la medición de esta semana.
Ayer día 20 de abril, el nivel del agua en mi pozo alcanzaba la cota de 24'20 metros lo que supone un aumento de 35 cm con respecto a la anterior semana.
Esperemos que la semana que viene baje de los 24 y veamos un 23 en la medición.

Saludos

----------


## albertillovernel

> No se si el sistema de medicion automática de lluvia de Puente Navarro funciona correctamente, pero de momento no refleja precipitación.


Te recomiendo la página del radar de precipitaciones de la aemet...porque el pluviómetro de Puente Navarro no anda muy fino, y además la lluvia caida sobre las Tablas apenas tiene repercusión en su nivel. Tal como bajan los ríos, es mucho más significativo ver que en el radar aparece una buena mancha azul (o mejor, tirando a verdoso) sobre las sierras del norte de Ciudad Real, o sobre Cuenca (que bajará por Cigüela y Záncara) o sobre la frontera Ciudad Real-Albacete (que se embalsará en Ruidera ó bajará por el Azuer).
Las precipitaciones son el adelanto de lo que sucederá en 2 días, -en los 2 primeros casos-, o a 1-2 semanas vista, en el último. Por ejemplo, las precipitaciones de esta semana ya han causado una buena avenida por el Cigüela, pero aún no se ha notado aumento del desembalse en Peñaroya, eso vendrá dentro de unos días.

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/radar

Un saludo

----------


## daimieleño

menos mal que esta semana no me he apostado el sueldo ni ningun dedo jajaja

lo bueno es que sigue la tendencia ascendente, han caido lluvias que han empapado de nuevo el terreno, ademas de conocer la función de los pozos de recarga que por mi parte los defiendo, ya que con ellos se consigue recargar el acuifero en estas situaciones excepcionales, ya que ademas las tablas siguen recibiendo gran aporte de agua y limpiando de sedimentos sus fondos. Además la recuperación de los niveles repercute en que las tablas recuperen su hidrologia natural.

Cuando el caudal desembalsado por peñarroya descienda se cierran los pozos y que agua discurra su camino

----------


## Espe

Efectivamente no anda muy fino el pluviometro de Puente Navarro. Anoche no marcaba nada, pero sin embargo, hoy marca lluvia de ayer por la tarde.
Gracias Albertillovernel por la página del radar. (tambien la utilizo).

Otras que utilizo, me imagino que igual que muchos de vosotros son estas:

Información hidrológica en tiempo real del Guadiana:
http://portal.saihguadiana.com:8888/...blicoSAIH.html

Y la del tiempo: www.eltiempo.es
aunque como muchos de vosotros habreis notado, las previsiones a 15 dias son casi "un brindis al sol", y casi siempre suelen indicar mucha más lluvia de la que al final cae.

Saludos.

----------


## DonQuijote

Bienvenida Espe a este grupito de locos por el agua. Como parece que estas por Villarrubia a ver si nos mantienes informados de como va el Giguela. Ayer cayo una buena por toda la zona del acuifero y supongo que en unos dias se notara en el caudal de los rios y al final llegara a los pozos y esperemos que a los ojos tambien.
Ya solo nos falta alguien que nos informe sobre el Zancara, esperemos que vuelva a correr hasta el final de su recorrido.

----------


## Los ojos ya no lloran

Para hoy otra nueva subida, pero muy pequeña, tan solo 20 cm, pero no hay que perder la esperanza, es lo que se sabía que iba a ocurrir, menos precipitaciones y mayor extracción de agua, otros años lo raro es que subiese.
Bueno, ahora el nivel del agua en mi pozo se situa en lo 24m justos, esperemos semana a semana ir arañando centímetros.

Saludos

----------


## jemasan

Es normal que el ritmo de subida del acuífero se haya ralentizado.Por una parte están las extracciones para riegos,aunque por Daimiel son pocas,apenas se riega cebada.
Por otra parte estas semanas pasadas han informado que la subida media del acuífero 23 era de 6 metros,y en el término municipal de Daimiel la subida media ronda los 10 metros,por lo que el agua está circulando hacia los lugares donde el nivel está más bajo.
No creo que para el verano alcancemos los 20 metros en tu pozo,pero para este otoño-invierno próximo si será posible a poco que acompañe la lluvia.

Saludos y esperemos que mayo nos deje una buena pluviometría.

----------


## daimieleño

Esta semana me retrasado yo con el grafico. XD

Pues la verdad que pensaba que iba ascender algo mas, dada la progresion que habia cojido, pero el acuifero es una incognita y muy grande y puede ser que el agua tienda hacia lugares lejanos a los rios y tienda a nivelarse.

Ojos, no tendras en los archivos historicos una referencia del nivel del pozo en mayo del año pasado para hacernos una idea de la subida.

Saludos foreros.

----------


## Luján

Si el gráfico es cierto ( que ya sabemos que no, que no todo el acuífero sube al mismo ritmo) el agua se encuentra a tan sólo 2m de los Ojos del Guadiana.

Estamos a finales de abril, y todavía queda un mayo en el que puede caer bastante agua. Las esperanzas siguen puestas en ver más aumento del nivel freático del acuífero 23.

----------


## jasg555

El agua en los ojos debe estar más abajo. Creo que si estuviera a esa distancia, el terreno ya estaría empapado.

 En Jaén tengo una casa con pozo en el patio, el nivel freático es alto, y como los pozos se usan poco el agua está entre 2 y 2,5 m.
 Donde hay tierra está mojada, y las paredes de las casas, por capilaridad, tienen humedad.

 Eso sí, la tierra es distinta, en los Ojos es más porosa.

----------


## DonQuijote

Yo no me creo mucho que el pozo este a 630 msn, ¿en que os basais para dar ese dato? Quiza un GPS podria ser de ayuda para calcular esa altura.

En la zona del Raso hay montecillos a 631 msn y aparece algun punto a 624, asi que es posible que el pozo este 5 m mas abajo, es decir aprox a 625 msn.

----------


## BULLAQUE111

Hola. Soy nuevo en este foro y quisiera añadir un pequeño dato.
Segun un tecnico de la confederacion los ojos en este momento estan alrededor de 6 metros del agua en los pozos que tienen situados alli

----------


## jasg555

> Hola. Soy nuevo en este foro y quisiera añadir un pequeño dato.
> Segun un tecnico de la confederacion los ojos en este momento estan alrededor de 6 metros del agua en los pozos que tienen situados alli


 Que ya es logro, amigo. :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Luján

> Hola. Soy nuevo en este foro y quisiera añadir un pequeño dato.
> Segun un tecnico de la confederacion los ojos en este momento estan alrededor de 6 metros del agua en los pozos que tienen situados alli



Gracias por la información.

Como ya se dijo al principio de poner las mediciones, estas son una aproximación al nivel del agua en los Ojos, pues no todo el acuífero tiene el nivel freático a la misma altura, y la recarga es distinta según las zonas.

----------


## Los ojos ya no lloran

buenas tardes, la altura de la superficie de mi pozo, la tomé tomando la referencia mas cercana, a mi campo, ya dije desde el principio que es algo orientativo, igual que la subida por igual en mi pozo y en los ojos del Guadiana, son  datos que nos pueden hacer una idea pero que seguro que no son reales, lo que si son reales, son las mediciones que hago cada semana.
Daimieleño luego miro cual era la altura del nivel de mi pozo por estas fechas el año pasado.

Saludos

----------


## DonQuijote

Se que los datos son orientativos y es muy dificil ser mas exactos, incluso un GPS no creo que sea muy preciso, aunque se puede probar si dispones de uno. Solo quiero ser realista y que no nos hagamos muchas ilusiones, pues eso de ver el agua a solo dos metros puede hacer pensar que los ojos estan a punto de brotar. Me creo mas el dato de los 6 metros, aunque quien sabe y puede que una vez mas la Naturaleza nos sorprenda.

 Saludos y muchas gracias a Ojos, Daimieleño, Bullaque111... por vuestros aportes.

----------


## daimieleño

De nada DonQuijote, pero por eso lo repito siempre desde el primer diagrama que hice, hemos supuesto bastante cosas con datos aproximados y por tanto los datos obtenidos tienen una horquilla de error amplia.

Desde el principio pense que 608 era una cota baja para los ojos del guadiana pense en 612 o 613 datos que concordarian con los 6 metros de profundidad de los que hablais.

Es mas, antes que haber agua en los ojos del guadiana deberia aparecer agua en la laguna de la albuera 602 msn cota mas baja, asi que estemos atentos que puede ser que la primera sorpresa venga por ese camino.

Un saludo a todos los foreros y perdonad que no comente mas, pero ando de examenes! mala epoca para los universitarios!!

----------


## Kai

Andas no mientas, que ayer era jueves, te ibas de botellon xD

----------


## jemasan

> Hola. Soy nuevo en este foro y quisiera añadir un pequeño dato.
> Segun un tecnico de la confederacion los ojos en este momento estan alrededor de 6 metros del agua en los pozos que tienen situados alli


Hace dos meses el nivel del agua en el pozo del Ayuntamiento en los Ojos era de 25 m. por lo que creo que el nivel actual no puede ser de 6 m.
No se si el pozo está a la misma altitud de los Ojos pero creo que no varía mucho pues me han dicho que está en la ribera del Guadiana.
Es posible que el agua por allí ronde los 20 m. y creo que la subida en los Ojos debe empezar a ser mayor que en las zonas donde anteriormente fue mayor,ya que el agua debe tender a nivelarse.
Quizá la cifra de 6 m. es la que estime la Confederación que puede llegar a alcanzar el agua en los Ojos cuando la recarga de este episodio de lluvias termine.En el año 96 la recarga terminó dos años después.

Saludos.

----------


## Los ojos ya no lloran

Lo siento, pero esta semana no he podido medir el pozo, llego muy tarde de trabajar, la medición intentaré hacerla ya el martes de la semana  que viene.
Daimieleño, y para todos, he mirado la medición mas cercana a estas fechas de el año pasado, el 24 de abril del 2009 el agua estaba a 33'30 metros, en mi registro fue hasta donde mas subió el año pasado, ya que la siguiente medición que fue el 6 de junio es de 34'00 metros, entre estas dos fechas es posible que el agua subiera algo mas pero no sería mucho, ya que vemos un descenso de 70 cm a junio.

Saludos

----------


## aginesg

Hola Ojos, 


No nos olvidamos del seguimiento de tu pozo, ¿sabemos algo la nueva medicion?

----------


## Los ojos ya no lloran

buenas tardes, después de tanto tiempo, vengo con una medición a 15 días, medí el pozo ayer, medio mes después de la otra medición, y anoté una nueva subida de 70 cm, situándose el nivel a 23'30 m de la superficie.
creo que aunque la medición haya sido a los 15 días, es una subida considerable, si tenemos en cuenta, a las alturas de año que estamos.
intentaré volver a medir el pozo los martes, pero es que a veces no dispongo del tiempo que me gustaría.

Gracias y Saludos

----------


## perdiguera

Diez metros más que el año pasado es una muy buena noticia.
Aprovechad todo lo que tenéis que no es poco.
Me gustaría tanto ver brotar los ojos algún día.

----------


## aginesg

Ojos, sino fuera por tu medicion, faltaria algo. Esperamos el dato y aunque venga cada dos semanas, que le vamos a hacer. 

Tu medicion informa con exactitud y el mismo dia, lo que da un caracter noticia en tiempo real.

Estoy contigo que 70 centimetros es una cantidad importante, para ser epoca de regadio, de seguir este ritmo, la barrera psicologica de los 608 seria superada, aunque no sea la cota real de los Ojos.

----------


## albertillovernel

Según los datos de la zona donde está el pozo de LosOjosYaNoLloran (630 msnm) y la profundidad a la que se encuentra el agua (23 m), indicaría que el nivel del acuífero en la zona se encuentra a 607 msnm... y es una zona realmente apartada de las infiltraciones del Azuer (al menos 4 km, el siguiente curso en proximidad es el arroyo Valdecañas a 6 km que nace en la laguna de la Nava y no ha corrido gran cosa este año, por lo que la subida de los últimos días tiene que ocurrir casi exclusivamente por nivelación de la isopieza del acuífero).

Habrá que ver a qué profundidad se zambullen las piedras en el agujero de la Albuera (613 msnm, y a apenas 4 km de distancia del pozo de Ojos), pero no debe faltarle mucho para empezar a encharcar la zona más baja de la laguna, a unos 609-610 m. Sin embargo, ahí está plantado un pivot, para recordarnos a dónde van a ir los excedentes si llegan...por mí, espero que este año acabe subiendo el nivel, encharcando aquello, y que no pueda volver a pasar un tractor por allí.

----------


## DonQuijote

Segun el sigpac el punto mas bajo de la laguna de la Albuera esta a 607 y son dos los pivots que se ven sobre un terreno gris como la ceniza. A ver si es verdad que llueve un poquito y se inunda lo que nunca se devio usar para cultivar.

----------


## Los ojos ya no lloran

siento no haber puesto la medicion esta semana, intentaré ponerla  en cuanto pueda.

Gracias y saludos

----------


## Los ojos ya no lloran

Buenas noches, hoy por fin he medido el pozo, he registrado la menor subida de todas las que llevo, tan solo 10 cm por lo que mi pozo tiene el agua a 23'20 m.
Ahora se me vienen dos cosas a la cabeza:
1. que en este tiempo que no he medido el pozo haya subido mas y ahora a comenzado a bajar el nivel, por lo que es posible que haya subido el nivel aunque no lo haya registrado.
2. que no haya bajado, pero que a causa de las alturas de año en que estamos, en estos dias, las infiltraciones solo han dado para esta pequeña subida.

Saludos

----------


## REEGE

Yo casi me decantaria porque comienza a bajar...,la evaporación, las filtraciones, extracciones para riego...etc,  los embalses excepto algunos en los que el deshielo continua, empiezan a bajar... yo la verdad si te soy sincero, no suelo mirar, siendo manchego, los post de esa zona, al igual que el post de trasvases, pues bajo mi punto de vista la gestión de ambos por parte del gobierno, creo que es equivocada. Un saludo. :Frown:

----------


## albertillovernel

Si no se han visto todavía riegos masivos y la viña no se riega, parece difícil que el nivel del acuífero comience a bajar ya. Hay que considerar que los pozos crean una depresión del nivel o cono de bombeo alrededor de la perforación, que tarda en nivelarse un tiempo, al igual que cuando aumentan los niveles. Si en tu pozo no se saca agua, es improbable que haya tenido tiempo para que los conos de otros pozos lo hayan afectado.
Soy mas partidario de la opción "B" -que un mes casi sin lluvias no da para más recarga-. Toda subida que suceda a partir de ahora, será por nivelación desde zonas lejanas del acuífero, lo que puede llevar meses y casi será inapreciable. (no apostaría por subidas de más de 1m en todo lo que queda del año hidrológico). Mi previsión según la tendencia era de -23,5 m en junio (si no había lluvia, como así parece que será)

----------


## DonQuijote

Creo que mientras el canal del Guadiana lleve agua continuara la recarga y segun me dicen sigue desbordado en la carretera de Alcazar a Manzanares. Hay mucha agua todavia en la superficie que seguira infiltrandose, aunque la recarga sera mas lenta cada vez. Y en Daimiel he leido que el Azuer tambien se desborda en la autovia y a partir de ahi se metera bajo tierra, digo yo. 
Hay mucha agua asentandose todavia y aunque empiecen a regar no va a bajar de golpe.

----------


## ben-amar

> Creo que mientras el canal del Guadiana lleve agua continuara la recarga y segun me dicen sigue desbordado en la carretera de Alcazar a Manzanares. *Hay mucha agua todavia en la superficie que seguira infiltrandose, aunque la recarga sera mas lenta cada vez. Y en Daimiel he leido que el Azuer tambien se desborda en la autovia y a partir de ahi se metera bajo tierra*, digo yo. 
> Hay mucha agua asentandose todavia y aunque empiecen a regar no va a bajar de golpe.


Si continúa en la superficie y con la calor que comienza, granparte de ese agua termina evaporandose. El suelo ya es incapaz de absorver mas, una lastima.
Saludos

----------


## DonQuijote

La evaporacion es muy alta en las lagunas, por eso se secan pues la evaporacion se produce solo en la superficie, pero el Guadiana entre Argamasilla y Alcazar (rio Giguela) esta metiendo mucha agua al acuifero y mas con los pozos de recarga y una vez dentro ya no se evapora. Yo creo que la recarga no se va a detener de momento, aunque cuando empiecen a regar dejara de subir. He leido que en las ultimas grandes lluvias la recarga duro 1 o 2 años.

----------


## REEGE

La verdad, es que toda la información que nos dais del acuífero 23, de como se va recargando, de la situación de los rios que lo están recargando, fotos, pozos, estado de las tablas, ruidera... y un largo etc... es impresionante, y lo último que acabas de decir, que has leido que tras grandes lluvias, se tiraba subiendo tanto tiempo... Impresionante!!! Lo difícil es que se mantenga siempre así, ya que la sobreexplotación es evidente.
Ah, hace tiempo os hice una pregunta a la gente de la zona... ¿Porqué se llama Acuífero 23? Muchas gracias y saludos manchegos.

----------


## DonQuijote

Lo de Acuifero 23 es el primer nombre que se le dio cuando se descubrio quiza en los años 50. El nombre actual es Mancha occidental, si no es correcto corregirme. Otra curiosidad sobre el acuifero son los pueblos de colonizacion: LLanos del Caudillo y Cinco Casas. Se crearon precisamente para explotar el acuifero para regadios y se situan entre donde desaparece el Guadiana y los ojos.

----------


## REEGE

Supongo que igual es porqué el descubrimiento fúe un 23 o un número de pueblos o algo así... seguro que en esa época, fúe por algo de eso... Lo de Llanos y 5casas ya lo sabía, es impresionante la cantidad de pivot y riego por aspersión que se vé desde la A-4 cuando paso para ir a Guadalajara. Es cierto, toda esa Agricultura se creó por el Acuífero, pero como ocurre con todo hemos explotado esa gallina de los "huevos de oro" y ríos, lagunas y tablas son los que lo padecen. Gracias de nuevo desde el río Fresnedas.

----------


## daimieleño

Lo del nombre creo va por unidades geologicas o algo asi, y estan numerados según su situación, es decir es una numeración númerica que distingue uno de otro. Acuifero 19, 20, 21, 23...

no estoy seguro... pero si no es asi espero que alguien me corriga.

En cuanto a la subida del acuifero, aun no han empezado la temporada intensiva de riego, asi que es atribuible a la ausencia de lluvias y a la nivelación del acuifero.

En la web de aguas de alcazar hay una serie estadistica historica donde podemos seguir la evolucion del acuifero. Mirando los años de lluvia del 97 observamos como estuvo subiendo el pozo todo el año, incluso en verano.

----------


## REEGE

Daimieleño y felicidades por el trabajo que haceis con nuestro gran embalse subterráneo...

----------


## jemasan

El nivel del agua en los Ojos del Guadiana está sobre los 19 m. y la subida ha sido entre 7 y 8 m.
En las zonas donde la ribera se ha inundado el nivel está entre 5 y 6 m. y la subida ha rondado los 14 o 18 m.
Esto nos da una idea de lo que se hubiera podido conseguir llevando parte del agua sobrante del Giguela a los Ojos,creo que habría sido un impulso definitivo de cara a su recuperación a corto plazo.
Lo ideal sería que la infiltración en el acuífero se llevara a cabo en la zona donde se daba de forma natural antes de la canalización del Guadiana(Argamasilla,Alameda de Cervera),pero si esto no es viable,llevar agua a los Ojos sería una buena solución.
Sobre la subida del pozo de nuestro compañero,además de lo que habeis comentado,creo que el caudal del río Azuer también influye de manera importante ya que las mayores subidas del pozo coincidían con las crecidas del Azuer y en cuanto se ha secado el río a su paso por Daimiel el pozo ha disminuido la subida.

----------


## DonQuijote

Hoy diluvia de nuevo sobre los rios que van a las tablas: Giguela, Zancara y Ruidera. El acuifero seguira recargandose...yo lo veo en el radar, los que estais por la zona informadnos de como va la cosa.

----------


## albertillovernel

> Hoy diluvia de nuevo sobre los rios que van a las tablas: Giguela, Zancara y Ruidera. El acuifero seguira recargandose...yo lo veo en el radar, los que estais por la zona informadnos de como va la cosa.


Si, parece que ha caído una buena...en Daimiel han llovido entre 6 y 10 litros, dependiendo de la zona, y mirando hacia Manzanares, Valdepeñas y Tomelloso se veía un cielo plomizo e impresionante, desconozco lo que haya podido caer. Esto vendrá bien para que no siga disminuyendo el caudal de Peñaroya y se anime de nuevo el Cigüela. Del Azuer, la verdad, poco espero ya, puesto que Vallehermoso permanece invariable en 6,64 Hm^3 desde hace varios días. Es probable que hayan cerrado el alivio y abierto los canales de riego, con lo cual ya nos podemos ir despidiendo del río hasta el otoño, como poco...

Otra cosa: parece que desde la CHG están dispuestos a poner en marcha el deslinde de los terrenos del Azuer desde los Ojos hasta Molemocho, que comenzaría el próximo año. Dejo aquí el enlace:
http://www.daimiel.es/ptr/vista/vptr...ml?D.k=1039533

----------


## daimieleño

http://www.daimiel.es/ptr/vista/vptr...ml?D.k=1052571

Datos nuevos y frescos de hoy.

El agua en el pozo de captación se encuentra a -23,70 m, dato que solo supera los -21m en febrero de 1988.

Esto nos indica que la recuperación esta siendo muy importante y que este otoño seguira subiendo. En el ultimo periodo de lluvia ascendio desde los -44m (1995) hasta los -24 m (1998)

Me gustaria saber en que año se secarón definitivamente los ojos, creo que fue en en el 86 o en el 88. De ser asi estariamos muy cerca de los niveles para que volviese a manar algo de agua en los ojos.

En el libro "La quimera del agua" vienen mediciones y datos de esos años, pero ahora mismo no tengo el libro a mano para consultarlo.

Un saludo foreros!!

----------


## Vizcaino

He mirado en el radar, y está lloviendo una barbaridad en las provincias de Ciudad Real, Cuenca y Guadalajara. La semana que viene seguro que el pozo ha subido medio metro.

----------


## DonQuijote

Efectivamente, la ultima fue el 27 de mayo y otra vez vuelve a caer el agua donde mas falta hace. Seguid informandonos por favor del nivel de los pozos. La laguna de la Albuera (607m) deberia de empezar a llenarse con estas lluvias, aunque solo sea por lo que cae del cielo y no por que surgan los ojos, aunque quien sabe.

----------


## jemasan

Cuando taparon el agujero que se hizo en la Albuera hace ya varios días el agua estaba a 6 m. y  la zona más baja de la laguna estará un metro más bajo.
Ha llovido 28 l en Daimiel,por lo que  es posible que el Azuer vuelva a correr hasta su desembocadura en el Guadiana,pero creo que este verano no veremos nacer el agua en la Albuera,quizás si la lluvia acompaña este otoño,lo veamos para el año que viene.

----------


## Calatravo

Os dejo los enlaces a unas fotografías que he encontrado del Azuer después de las últimas lluvias.

Aquí antes de su paso por Daimiel :http://www.eltiempo.es/fotos/en-prov...-llenarse.html

Aquí a su paso por el término municipal de Membrilla : http://www.eltiempo.es/fotos/en-prov...0-de-mayo.html


Saludos

----------


## ben-amar

> Os dejo los enlaces a unas fotografías que he encontrado del Azuer después de las últimas lluvias.
> 
> Aquí antes de su paso por Daimiel :http://www.eltiempo.es/fotos/en-prov...-llenarse.html
> 
> Aquí a su paso por el término municipal de Membrilla : http://www.eltiempo.es/fotos/en-prov...0-de-mayo.html
> 
> 
> Saludos


Bonitas imagenes.
Gracias, Calatravo.
Saludos

----------


## albertillovernel

Todo ese agua tiene que haber descargado por el alcantarillado de las calles del polígono Sepes, que van a dar justo entre la pasarela azul y el puente de la antigua carretera de Madrid, porque en la A-43 el nivel de las "lagunas" artificiales no ha subido apenas y el cauce se encontraba seco en adelante. Un poquito de agua para el río, la contribución de un par de km^2 por los litros que hayan llovido encima...pero el problema es otro, que todo el agua que sigue llevando el Azuer se pierde en las excavaciones junto a la autovía...

----------


## Calatravo

Según radar cae una buena regada encima del acuifero durante todo el día, caudales en río y embalses subiendo!!

Veremos si en la nueva medición se logra bajar de los 23 metros de profundidad.

----------


## Los ojos ya no lloran

Hace tiempo que nos os doy noticias, bueno, pues esta mañana he medido el pozo, que si mal no recuerdo, no lo medía desde hace casi 3 semanas, y ha subido, no mucho pero algo.
el nivel está ahora en los 22'90m desde la superficie, el aumento no es muy notable pero, teniendo en cuenta que ahora es cuando se está empezando a regar mas, es de agradecer tal subida.

Saludos

----------


## nonimo

Por si teneis tiempo para entreteneros:

Niveles pizometricos:
http://servicios3.mma.es/gahla/rec_h....jsp?TOPCION=1

Mapa para situar los pozos:
http://sig.marm.es/snczi/
 En servicio de mapa podeis añadir cartografia , hidrologia etc..

----------


## DonQuijote

Hola, a ver si alguien me lo puede confirmar: el pozo de Alcazar de San Juan que esta en las Pedroñeras (creo que entre Alameda y Tomelloso) se encuentra a ¿659 msn?, y segun la página de aguas de Alcazar su nivel esta a 52,3 m. Eso querria decir que el acufero se encuentra al nivel de 607 msn, que es el mismo nivel de la laguna de la Albuera. Puede que el agua este a unos metros y a punto de brotar, igual me equivoco. ¿Como andan los pozos por Daimiel? ¿Y el Azuer?

----------


## DonQuijote

Leo en la página del ayto. de Daimiel que en la Albuera esta el agua a 8 metros. Bueno ya que da poco. A ver si Ojos nos da una alegria.

----------


## albertillovernel

> Hola, a ver si alguien me lo puede confirmar: el pozo de Alcazar de San Juan que esta en las Pedroñeras (creo que entre Alameda y Tomelloso) se encuentra a ¿659 msn?, y segun la página de aguas de Alcazar su nivel esta a 52,3 m. Eso querria decir que el acufero se encuentra al nivel de 607 msn, que es el mismo nivel de la laguna de la Albuera. Puede que el agua este a unos metros y a punto de brotar, igual me equivoco. ¿Como andan los pozos por Daimiel? ¿Y el Azuer?


No creo que pueda inferirse mucho entre lugares que distan casi 100 km. El nivel del acuífero sería plano en una situación ideal, donde no existieran las brutales extracciones que se han producido las últimas décadas. Aun así, la recarga fluirá de forma natural hacia las zonas con menor nivel del agua, pero es un proceso bastante lento.
Antaño, el acuífero tenía más nivel en Tomelloso y Alcázar (zonas de infiltración natural del Guadiana), y la isopieza iba descendiendo progresivamente hasta alcanzar los 618m en los ojos (descarga) ó los 608 de Puente Navarro (en donde el nivel también cortaba el terreno); entre estos puntos el acuífero presentaba un flujo general este-oeste. Hace casi 30 años que las extracciones invirtieron este flujo, que llegó a cambiar de Oeste a Este, para cubrir los mayores conos de bombeo, que se produjeron precisamente bajo Llanos, Alcázar, Pedro Muñoz...donde se eliminó toda vegetación arbórea para cultivar vastas parcelas de monocultivos que lo ocupan todo hasta el horizonte...
Los datos en la zona de Daimiel, según parece, deben estar sobre los 600-603 m (como el pozo del compañero Ojos, -aunque bajo el propio casco urbano el nivel es bastante más bajo, probablemente porque el agua no se infiltra en el terreno directamente, y se evacúa por alcantarillado-)... de no existir la presa de Puente Navarro, comenzaría a desaguar por el encauzamiento del Guadiana (de hecho, puede estar sucediendo ya bajo el nivel de desague de la presa). El único dato certero de que disponemos es el nivel del agua en el agujero en la Albuera antes de taparlo, que lo situaba a unos 6 metros de la superficie (o a 4 metros del fondo de la laguna). Las lluvias de las últimas semanas seguramente aumentarán esta cota, con lo que podríamos plantarnos en Julio con agua a menos de 3 m. del fondo de la laguna Albuera. En la Nava, Escoplillo y demás, no hay datos de los niveles, aunque distan pocos km. de la primera, comparten la misma estructura geológica y apenas están un par de metros más elevadas que la Albuera, puede que el nivel del agua sea similar en todas ellas.

En cuanto al Azuer, parece que sigue cruzando Daimiel pero desconozco si consigue juntar sus aguas a las que remontan Molemocho. Desde luego, el pasado miércoles el agua remontaba con mucha fuerza a la altura de Griñón, y el nivel había aumentado casi 1m. desde la última vez que estuve, a finales de Mayo. Las compuertas de Molemocho deben estar abiertas de par en par.

----------


## REEGE

Acuífero 23
De Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

El acuífero Sistema 23 o acuífero de La Mancha Occidental es la unidad central y una de las piezas clave del sistema hidrológico de la Cuenca Alta del Guadiana. Abarca una superficie de 5.500 km2 con una profundidad de 70 m y sobre él se asientan más de 30 municipios de las provincias de Ciudad Real, Albacete y Cuenca. Se trata, por tanto, de uno de los mayores acuíferos de España.

 Características
La recarga de este acuífero procede de la infiltración de las aguas de lluvia, de la infiltración producida desde la red de aguas superficiales, cuando los cauces están por encima del nivel freático, y de los flujos laterales de otros acuíferos adyacentes con los que el Acuífero 23 interacciona, especialmente con el acuífero de la Sierra de Altomira (Acuifero 19) y con el acuífero del Campo de Montiel (Acuífero 24), bien a través de ríos, bien por transferencia subterránea.


Las Tablas de Daimiel.
Se asienta sobre un sustrato de roca caliza muy permeable que filtra las aguas hacia el subsuelo. La llanura manchega se ve interrumpida por serratas paleozoicas con dirección Este - Oeste. Estas pequeñas sierras se formaron en la orogenia hercínica, de forma que en la parte superior se quedaron las cuarcitas. La erosión diferencial eliminó los grupos de pizarras antes de que se sedimentaran las calizas de origen lacustre, no marítimo como ocurre en el acuífero 24. Los grupos carbonáticos son más modernos. Las características del terreno e interconexión entre aguas subterráneas y superficiales han propiciado la existencia de grandes extensiones de humedales, entre los que destaca el de las Tablas de Daimiel, y protegidos en su conjunto en la Reserva de la Biosfera de La Mancha Húmeda (desde 1980).

El acuífero 23 regula de manera natural las aportaciones que recibe y descarga a través de sus aliviaderos naturales, como son los Ojos del Guadiana, origen de este río. Otra parte de la descarga se efectua a lo largo de su curso aguas abajo de su nacimiento, cuando el río forma ya parte de Las Tablas. Sin embargo, a partir de los años setenta se generalizó el regadío en la comarca y se llegó a la sobreexplotación del acuífero. El nivel freático descendió y desaparecieron las descargas naturales en superficie.

Evolución.
Fue declarado sobreexplotado en febrero de 1987 por acuerdo de la Junta de Gobierno de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadiana imponiendo severas reducciones en las extracciones mediante la aprobación del denominado Régimen de Explotación y prohibiendo la apertura de nuevos pozos, a la vez que se establecía la obligatoriedad de constituir Comunidades de Usuarios. El proceso culminó con la declaración definitiva de sobreexplotación y aprobación del Plan de Ordenación de las Extracciones por la Junta de Gobierno de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadiana el 15 de diciembre de 1994. Las causas principales de esta situación son varias, como que el Alto Guadiana dejó de prestar agua al acuífero de una forma continuada y natural cuando se construyó la presa del embalse de Peñarroya; después, el régimen de extracciones de agua del acuífero 23 ha ido en aumento en los últimos 20 a 25 años; y, por último, también ha contribuido la escasez de lluvias de los últimos años.

El incremento de las extracciones y aumento de la superficie de regadío, se debió, en gran parte, a la planificación agraria llevada a cabo por la Administración a partir de 1950, considerando la agricultura de regadío como un medio para paliar las lamentables y precarias condiciones sociales y económicas de la zona, en unas fechas en que no existía el conocimiento ni la concienciación sobre el medio ambiente, y la necesidad de protegerlo y preservarlo que hoy se tiene. Una serie de técnicos llegaron a afirmar que el acuífero 23 es como el Mediterráneo, queriendo decir que se podía explotar sin miedo a que se secara. Los habitantes de la zona, pertenecientes a una sociedad agrícola, se lo tomaron en serio y ya en 1972 se observa que la lámina de agua desciende a una gran velocidad.

----------


## aginesg

El llenado del acuifero 23 de modo artificial a traves de los 23 pozos que existen para este fin, se cierran a finales de junio. Esto indica que la subida del acuifero tendera a ser menor hasta que se estibilicen los niveles, este metodo seguramente era el de mayor calado en epocas de pocas lluvias. Se esta cerrando el año hidrologico. Ha sido un año de gran valor.

http://www.lanzadigital.com/actualid...ias-14127.html

Lastima!! el crecimiento puede empezar a ser negativo. 


Ojos, seria bueno tener una ultima medicion antes de las sequias del verano.

----------


## daimieleño

Bueno hace tiempo que no escribo, entre unas cosas y otras...

Bueno en primer lugar os dejo los datos de la web de aguas de alcazar, completisima y actualizada mes a mes, con datos desde hace muchismos años.
La subida de este mes de Junio ha sido considerable


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Por otro lado el saih del guadiana ha dejado de ofrecer datos debido a una nota que han dejado en la web, una verdadera pena, para saber el caudal que vierte peñarroya.

En fin poco a poco veremos como evoluciona el verano, aunque visto lo tormentoso que se presenta y la humedad acumulada en el subsuelo, el riego al menos para viña se va a reducir muchisimo.

----------


## albertillovernel

Buenos días de nuevo:

Mucho tiempo desde que no escribimos. Como era de esperar, el verano ha llegado para quedarse y no se espera ningún cambio en las próximas 2 semanas; damos por hecho que el "buen" tiempo es el sol de justicia, aunque obviemos que unas cuantas horas bajo este _buen tiempo_ puedan resultar mortales de necesidad. Curioso...

Os dejo un par de gráficas que he confeccionado con los datos que pueden extraerse del SAIH. Las cojo "con pinzas", puesto que los datos solo son significativos y hay picos muy acusados que no pueden ser otra cosa que fallos de comunicación de los aforos, tampoco se contabilizan las grandes avenidas cuando éstas superan el aforo máximo de las estaciones de medida, ni las infiltraciones en terrenos anegados, ni los "embalses de facto" que se han construido y se siguen permitiendo en las márgenes del Azuer. (Como era previsible, la CHG ha hecho silencio administrativo y ahí podemos ver el nuevo -y probablemente definitivo- trazado del cauce, que debe resultar aceptable a su juicio. De esta forma, se convierte en el único río de la cuenca alta del Guadiana con 2 embalsamientos -uno improcedente y el otro ilegal-, que cubican conjuntamente 8,5 Hm³).

He recolectado todos los datos de caudales aportados a río desde el 15/10/2009 hasta 09/07/2010, a ser posible entre 2 puntos situados uno fuera y otro dentro del perímetro del acuífero -cuando hay disponibles- Así, para el Záncara hay disponibles mediciones en El Provencio y en Socuéllamos; para el Córcoles, sólo en la fuente -se supone que todo el agua acaba infiltrándose en las inmediaciones de Socuéllamos-; para el Amarguillo en Consuegra y en Herencia, y para el Cigüela en Saelices y en Quintanar; así, puede obtenerse la diferencia neta entre ambos, que -al menos durante los meses de invierno- se habrá infiltrado en su mayor parte.

De la gráfica comentar varias cosas: 
# Los caudales efectivamente desaguados por Peñarroya superan, desde el 1 de Diciembre hasta hoy, 11 de Julio, los 322 Hm³ prácticamente 7 veces el volumen total del embalse; 
# Para el Azuer, el caudal aforado por Daimiel asciende a 38,6 Hm³ medidos (podría haber una variabilidad de hasta el 50%, sabiendo que el aforo no registra más de 1 Hm³ diario, cuando fuimos testigos de crecidas durante casi una semana consecutiva con caudales de 30-40 m³/s (lo que sumaría casi 2,5 ó 3 Hm³ diarios y una merma no contabilizada de hasta 15 Hm³). De ser así, el volumen desembalsado sería igualmente de 7 veces el de Vallehermoso.
# El caudal del Río Cigüela por Villarrubia se ha mantenido constante hasta bien entrado el mes de Mayo, en 0,5 Hm³/dia, luego se redujo progresivamente a la mitad y actualmente languidece con 0,1 Hm³/día (no sé si acabará por secarse, ya que el río amarguillo sigue aportando  y el caudal por Saelices se ha mantenido todo este tiempo)
# La diferencia entre lo desaguado en Peñarroya (322,6 Hm³) más las aportaciones del Záncara (18,4 Hm³), Cigüela (20,1 Hm³) y Amarguillo (28,6 Hm³), menos lo aforado en Villarrubia (87 Hm³) se ha debido infiltrar en su mayor parte; la infiltración en cauces en este período habrá sido, como poco, de 300 Hm³. (notar que la CHG no tiene estaciones de aforo en la "Madre Chica" del Cigüela, en la Cañada Lobosa ni en el Arroyo Pellejero, que también han podido llevar una cantidad de agua importante durante los pasados meses)
# El río Córcoles ha conducido 11 Hm³ que, en su mayoría, se habrán infiltrado y unido a lo anteriormente calculado (no hay una conexión directa entre éste y el Záncara)
# El río Amarguillo, por otro lado, presenta una diferencia positiva entre los caudales aforados en Consuegra y Herencia de 21 Hm³; ésto corresponde, seguramente, al aporte de las sierras de Puerto Lápice y la llanura toledana por la que discurre entre ambas poblaciones, donde no existen acuíferos de importancia.
# El balance total ha podido ser de hasta 300(suma de aportes)+11(Infiltración del Córcoles)+38(Azuer)=349 Hm³ infiltrados desde los ríos, y hasta 87(caudal villarrubia)+15(Avenidas del Azuer)-17(Volumen retenido en Tablas+Puente Navarro)=85 Hm³ desembalsados por Puente Navarro, aunque esta cifra aventuraría a que ha sido algo menor. En las Tablas la infiltración habrá sido muy grande, al igual que en los tramos finales del Azuer y hasta Calatrava la Vieja. Es probable que una parte significativa de ese agua se haya infiltrado, y por tanto el total infiltrado podría haber rondado los 400 Hm³ (y eso sólo a través de los cauces fluviales y humedales) 
# Todos los ríos sin embalsar siguen corriendo a fecha de hoy -con muy poco caudal, claro-. Sin embargo, aquellos represados -como el Azuer- no corren o dejarán de hacerlo en breve, al igual que el Guadiana en Peñarroya. Queda, de nuevo, en evidencia que las presas sirvan para regular los ríos, más allá de acaparar sus caudales, desecarlos en verano y aumentar la gravedad de las inundaciones cuando se gestiona mal el desembalse (casi siempre).

Un saludo a tod@s y a pasar buen verano. Esperemos que muy pronto tengamos de nuevo actividad por aquí y podamos ver aflorar las aguas subterráneas por algún sitio (llamémosle laguna de la Albuera)

N.B: Por favor, espero que ningún _iluminado_ que lea esto lo aproveche para hacer cábalas megalómanas para recrecer los pantanos y hacerlos 7 veces mayores de forma que no dejen escapar "ni gota".

----------


## culipardo

Las mediciones oficiales de la subida del nivel del acuífero invitan al optimismo, no obstante aun queda mucho camino que recorrer, según estos datos que calculan el déficit hídrico en 2500 Hm3:

http://www.lanzadigital.com/actualid...hm3-15049.html

----------


## Salut

> N.B: Por favor, espero que ningún _iluminado_ que lea esto lo aproveche para hacer cábalas megalómanas para recrecer los pantanos y hacerlos 7 veces mayores de forma que no dejen escapar "ni gota".


Pues yo creo sinceramente que habría que hacer un embalse de 98.574.857.759.347.589.335 HM3 y así por fin podríamos tener un playa en el interior de España   :Embarrassment:

----------


## jasg555

> Pues yo creo sinceramente que habría que hacer un embalse de 98.574.857.759.347.589.335 HM3 y así por fin podríamos tener un playa en el interior de España


Eres muy exagerado, con que fuera de 98.574.857.759.347.589.334 HM3 ya valdría. No hay que ser abusón.

----------


## albertillovernel

Pregunta: ¿alguien sabe a qué nivel se refieren exactamente las mediciones tomadas por Aguagest en la captación de los ojos del Guadiana?

Según comentan en la página del ayuntamiento daimieleño los niveles han aumentado en agosto hasta situarse en -21,10 m (segun ellos, los mayores desde febrero de 1988)
Mi duda es: ¿en qué referencia de nivel se basan? ¿21 metros desde el fondo de los Ojos ó 21 metros desde la base del pozo de captación? A mí, personalmente, me resulta mucho más lógica esta última que tener que trasladar mediciones de boca de pozo (las únicas posibles) a la altura real de los ojos ¿o es que la captación no está exactamente bajo la torre de bombeo? ¿alguien sabe exactamente donde se localiza el pozo y lo podría marcar en googlemaps?

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Aquí os dejo noticia sacada de europapress.es
http://www.europapress.es/epsocial/n...812175525.html

Un saludo a todos  :Smile: 

El nivel del agua en el acuífero 23 en los Ojos del Guadiana es el más alto en 22 años
CIUDAD REAL, 12 Ago. (EUROPA PRESS) - 

   El nivel de agua en el acuífero 23, a la altura de los pozos municipales de Daimiel (Ciudad Real) en la zona de los Ojos del Guadiana, se encuentra a la mayor altura de los últimos 22 años, desde febrero de 1998.

   Según ha informado este jueves el Ayuntamiento de Daimiel, este pasado martes, 10 de agosto, los sondeos de control han permitido encontrar agua a 21,10 metros de profundidad, mientras que en agosto del año pasado, el agua se hallaba a 34,80 metros de un profundidad, un 40 por ciento más.

   Ante estos datos, el alcalde de Daimiel, José Díaz del Campo, ha mostrado este jueves su satisfacción por  las consecuencias del "extraordinario periodo de lluvias de este invierno".

   A su juicio, en base a la referencia de las repercusiones de los también provechosos años 96-97, "en el verano que viene el agua en los Ojos del Guadiana podría estar aún más cerca de la superficie; en torno a los 16-17 metros".

   En palabras del primer edil, "el sueño de ver manar los Ojos del Guadiana es aún lejano, pero de encontrarnos un próximo año hidrológico de similares características no sería una escenario descabellado", ya que, "de hecho, en varios pozos del término municipal se encuentra ya agua a menos de diez metros".

   No obstante, el alcalde ha entendido que estas buenas noticias tienen que ponerse al servicio de los principios y metodología del Plan Especial del Alto Guadiana, "si realmente, y de una vez por todas, queremos completar la recuperación del acuífero para ésta y futuras generaciones", ha puntualizado.

----------


## Luján

No deja de ser buena noticia que el acuífero 23 siga aumentando su nivel piezométrico.

Espero que aunque llegue el agua a Los Ojos los organismos pertinentes no levanten la declaración de sobreexplotado.

----------


## ben-amar

Una muy buena noticia. Gracias, Fede

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Hola a todos:
> 
> El nivel del agua en el acuífero 23 en los Ojos del Guadiana es el más alto en 22 años
> CIUDAD REAL, 12 Ago. (EUROPA PRESS) -


Pues eso significa que, los agricultores de esa zona, otra vez a desecarlo... ya mismo, volverán a dejarlo, tal que, en su interior, solo haya escorpiones y culebras... :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## aginesg

Hola, 

Desde que Ojos, no nos da una referencia, no tengo una vision clara de por donde esta el nivel, todos los datos se hacen en referencia a historicos y cada uno lleva el suyo propio. Son utiles y no hay que descartarlos pero. Sin desprestigiar estar medidas, sigo echando de menos la medicion de Ojos es la que da la informacion mas fiable. ¿donde estas?


Un saludos a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Muy buenas noticias esas que nos dais del acuífero 23 y demás... Esperemos que el año próximo las lluvias nos acompañen aunque un poquito menos intensas y la recuperación sea mayor.
Ojos, estará viendo las perseídas esas con la parienta, como muchos de éste foro que en ésta época lo tienen tan abandonado!!!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## daimieleño

Hola foreros.
¿como os va el verano?
Pese al calor que ha hecho y estando a 15 de agosto  el acuifero sigue subiendo y las tablas mantienen un nivel de encharcamiento espectacular, mas si cabe viendo la cantidas de aves en cria, todo un espectaculo!!
En cuanto a los riegos cabe destacar que en primavera no se rego nada y este verano la viña se esta regando menos aparte de la cantidad de viñas que se han arrancado por el plan de primas para el arranque.
Si a esto sumamos que no se siembra remolacha, y las hectares de maiz, cebollas, melomes y sandias se ha reducido muchisimo, el acuifero seguira subiendo aunque haya menos lluvias

Os dejo los datos del pozo de captacion municipal obtenidos de daimiel.es


Por otro lado decir que el pozo de captacion se situa respecto a una altura importante sobre el nivel de los ojos del guadiana tal y como explico en la siguiente imagen.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## ben-amar

Muy bien explicado e ilustrado, gracias,daimieleño. :Wink: 
Las Tablas se estan poniendo de gala para nuestra visita :Smile:  :Big Grin:

----------


## jasg555

Pero..., ese pozo está a una altura considerable con respecto a los antiguos manaderos de los Ojos.

La altura de la que hablan los datos suministrados toman la medida respecto al nivel de los manaderos? O respecto al pozo?

 Si realmente, en unas pocas temporadas se vieran manar los Ojos, sería un acontecimiento de los más importantes de los últimos años.

Espero, deseo que se pueda realizar ese sueño.

----------


## aginesg

Excepcional grafico!!, deconocia el lugar del pozo. 

No esperaba que hubiera aumentado de nivel desde la ultima medicion, aunque los desembalses de Peñarroya han continuado durante todo el verano. He intentado buscar las mediciones del pozo y no consigo dar con los datos publicos que todos estais dando del pozo. 

He revisado desde el 12 de junio que se dio la ultima medicion de Ojos que estaba a 22,90 y con el incremento de que ha sufrido el pozo de captacion,  he estimado que daria la cota a 14 de agosto de 21,2 metros (aprox). 

Evidentemente si la Albuera estaba a 6 metros cuando la taparon es que hay una deviacion de casi 6 metros en la suposicion de la grafica de Daimieleño porque la cota de los 607 ya fue superada en la grafica el 12 de junio.

Con la nueva estimacion en la grafia de Daimieleño, estaria dando 608,8 si quitamos la desviacion serian 602,8 metros. Lo que queda para llegar a esta cota son *5 metros* que brotaria en algunas ojos que ha estado tragandose el agua este invierno grabados por Ismael (608 metros). Y los ojos estarian mas altos, en la cota de 612-613 metros que es lo que dan google earth en su calibracion. Por tanto quedan 9 metros para brotar en los ojos  :Smile:  Una cifra que aun me cuesta creer cuando los ojos dejaron de brotar el 1986, el desnivel de los valores que estamos actualmente aun considerables y que tendremos que tener un poco de paciencia.

Todo este comentario es estimacion, no es real aunque debe de aproximarse mucho. 

Saludos

----------


## aginesg

Dejemoslo en *8 metros*, la cifra parece mas alcanzable. 

Creo que los ojos es el punto donde manan capas mas altas del acuifero, en todo momento las tablas son las capas mas bajas.

----------


## albertillovernel

Muchas gracias por las respuestas, la verdad es que la noticia de la subida de nivel es muy esperanzadora. Veremos cuanto baja (o no sube) hasta que pase el verano y vuelva a haber lluvia. Desde luego, ayer aparecía en el Lanza una noticia diciendo que el Azuer había dejado de correr a su paso por Manzanares, es decir que ha estado todo el mes de Julio llevando agua. Vallehermoso está prácticamente lleno y, si lo gestionan con un mínimo de cabeza, a poco que llueva podríamos ver el Azuer corriendo de nuevo, incluso antes de que acabe el año (esperemos!)
http://www.lanzadigital.com/actualid...uer-15092.html

En cuanto a lo de los niveles de referencia, estuve investigando y creo saber donde está la captación y por tanto, el nivel freático del acuífero en los ojos.
Como podéis ver en la foto que adjunto, la torre no es la ubicación exacta del pozo, sino sólo una estructura para alojar los grupos de presión del bombeo hacia Daimiel. La captación se encuentra en un complejo con varios edificios (más lógico, ya que cuenta con al menos 2 bombas para tener una en reserva y algún tipo de almacenamiento de agua de día). Es el que se puede ver a la falda de la colina donde se sitúa la torre (marcado con la flecha).
La cota viene a ser aproximadamente 623-624 msnm, dependiendo de si han rebajado el suelo o no al instalar la sala de máquinas, y el nivel del agua, por tanto, serían 623-21= 602-603 msnm, en el peor de los casos. Increíble la recuperación de 9 metros en una zona que no recibe aportes directos de agua y sí tiene un cono de bombeo importante, generado por la propia captación de Daimiel; es probable que de no ser por ésta, el nivel andaría unos metros más arriba.
Ah, y la cota de los ojos por donde manaba el agua se sitúa a entre 618 (los primeros, junto a la N-420) y 613 msnm... el agua debe situarse a escasamente 10 metros de manar por los ojos más bajos. (os recomiendo usar SigPac para ver los mapas del instituto geográfico, son bastante más claros que los de Google para ver los usos antiguos del suelo y las curvas de nivel)

Finalmente, suponiendo el nivel freático plano, -que es una burda aproximación-, me cuadra bastante con la situación del agua en la laguna de La Albuera (a 7 metros cuando taparon el hundimiento, es decir, a cota 610-7= 603...y probablemente haya podido aumentar un metro de nivel en estos meses). Recordar también que el punto más bajo de las Tablas (la presa de Puente Navarro) interseca el nivel a cota 600, por lo que de seguir aumentando los niveles del acuífero, podría empezar a rebosar agua en Las Tablas en relativamente poco tiempo. Una cosa está clara; si actualmente no llega ningún aporte del Cigüela ni del Azuer, y siguiera rebosando agua por la presa en Puente Navarro...sería de cajón que por algún sitio le entra. ¿alguien ha pasado últimamente por allí?

Un saludo, y que llueva pronto, que ya estamos esperando que esto vaya para arriba...

----------


## Luján

> Un saludo, y que llueva pronto, que ya estamos esperando que esto vaya para arriba...



Pues por lo que parece, par mañana no se descartan precipitaciones en toda la zona centro-sur. Desde el Sistema Ibérico hasta Sevilla.

----------


## ben-amar

> Pues por lo que parece, par mañana no se descartan precipitaciones en toda la zona centro-sur. Desde el Sistema Ibérico hasta Sevilla.


¡Ojala esa prediccion se haga realidad y refresque un poquitin mas por aquí!. :Smile: 
Amigo mio, eres sin duda nuestro cabañuelista, ese que tanto busca Reege :Big Grin: 





Ilustracion de albertomuriel.blogspot.com

----------


## albertillovernel

Por cierto, comparto con vosotros un video que subí hace poco a Youtube, montado a partir de numerosas tomas aceleradas (para poder apreciar la evolución de las nubes) Os puede resultar interesante si os gusta la meteorología, además de que hay numerosos planos de los alrededores de Daimiel y las Tablas correspondientes a los primeros meses de 2010. Espero que os guste...  :Big Grin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Euc416Y3rJ0

P.D: la foma más sencilla de acceder es hacer una búsqueda en youtube con las palabras clave "timelapse" "la mancha" y "daimiel", sale el primero. Y gana mucho a 480p y pantalla completa.

Saludos!

----------


## daimieleño

Vuelven nuestras investigaciones!!!!  :Big Grin: 

albertillovernel llevas razon, desconocia donde se situaba exactamente la captación debido a que por esa zona paso poco y cuando he pasado lo mas visible es la torre y di por hecho que los pozos estarian alojados en la misma torre donde estan los grupos de presión.

En cuanto a la subida y si brotaran los ojos.... quien sabe... el acuifero va a seguir subiendo aunque habra que ver con que ritmo.

El sabado estuve por las tablas y siguen encharcadas al 100% con menos nivel de agua pero con un habitat y una flora y fauna como nunca habia visto en mis 23 años.

Puente Navarro sigue lleno a la cota de 606msm, con el muro (que albertillovernel nos indico durante su construccion) ya terminado

----------


## albertillovernel

> El sabado estuve por las tablas y siguen encharcadas al 100% con menos nivel de agua pero con un habitat y una flora y fauna como nunca habia visto en mis 23 años.
> 
> Puente Navarro sigue lleno a la cota de 606msm, con el muro (que albertillovernel nos indico durante su construccion) ya terminado


Una pregunta, Daimieleño... ¿sigue rebosando Puente Navarro por encima de las compuertas? la primera vista desde el camino de Daimiel sé que no, lleva ya 2 meses que no rebosa pero, ¿te fijaste si en las otras dos rebosaba algo de agua por encima? Es que esa sería la prueba del 15 de que hay movimiento del acuífero bajo las Tablas...

Un saludo.

----------


## aginesg

En cualquier caso albertillovernel, si rebosa no es por el acuifero, seria porque le esta entrando algun caudal por el Ciguela o por otro motivo parecido. La diferencia es aun de algo mas de 3 metros por debajo a las tablas lo que contribuye, es a que no se vacien tan rapidamente como estos ultimos años, ya que la base de las tablas ya esta casi rozando con el acuifero sino lo esta haciendo ya. Era el primer objetivo que se buscaba y que ya se esta cumpliendo, debemos de volver a estar contentos, porque supone que las tablas como parque y como reserva, permaneceran durante todo el año con mucha, mucha mayor facilidad sin esfuerzos extras.

Estuve en el mes de Junio y las tablas estaban con un gran explendor, no solo en agua sino en vegetacion, comiezo de fauna y flora, lo que es realmente extraño, para los que no hemos visto esta caracteristica de ellas, que creo que somos muchos.

Felicidades a todos los del foro!!, porque se esta dando otro paso en la cadena de acontecimientos, y los que quedan por producirse, cuando siga subiendo el nivel. Nos queda un gran año para ver nuevos eventos, sin coste mayor que algunas lluvias para seguir alimentando este ecosistema.

----------


## albertillovernel

Buenas tardes, comparto aqui otro dato interesante: el pasado sabado conoci una medicion del nivel del agua en el pozo de una finca situada en el paraje "el polvorin" de Daimiel (muy cercano a la circunvalacion de la N-420 en direccion a la laguna de Navaseca) el nivel era de -23,5 m y la altra de la boca del pozo de 623 msnm. Por tanto, la altura del nivel freatico en la zona ronda los 600 msnm, en consonancia con todas las medidas que vamos conociendo.
Un saludo

----------


## DonQuijote

Que pena que ya nadie informe de como va el acuifero y los rios que llegan a Daimiel. Si no lo habeis visto os recomiendo las fotos que han puesto en embalses-guadiana-peñarroya. El embalse sigue vertiendo agua por arriba, es impresionante. Y lo mejor es que ese agua acaba en el acuifero, supongo que no llega al Giguela pero confiemos que algun dia saldra por los ojos. Saludos.

Por cierto hoy llueve en Madrid, espero que tambien caiga algo en mi tierra.

----------


## albertillovernel

Es cierto que Peñarroya no ha dejado de evacuar agua ni un solo día desde el pasado Diciembre, y ya está volviendo a aumentar el volumen de agua que rebosa con las primeras lluvias de Septiembre. Es de preveer que habrá más y que tendremos el Guadiana-Cigüela corriendo de nuevo hacia las Tablas en poco tiempo. (Por cierto, en Villarrubia han metido una excavadora en el cauce del río y han vuelto a encajarlo en una zanja más profunda aún al fondo del cauce, otro destrozo más a añadir a la lista de despropósitos consentidos o perpetrados por la CHG).
El pantano de Vallehermoso está a tope y ya no se está regando apenas el campo, por lo que de empezar las lluvias de otoño, tendrán que desembalsar. Por el momento, el Azuer también ha vuelto a correr, y ya está inundando la primera de las extracciones de áridos antes de llegar a Daimiel (como era previsible, la confederación ha ignorado que el caudal del río se deriva a estas excavaciones, cuando hace ya una semana que el agua debería haber llegado al molino de la Máquina) 
En conclusión; resulta esperanzador que la naturaleza siga intentando regenerarse, mientras que desespera ver que la administración sigue sin gestionar la situación con un mínimo de sentido común. Es decir, tal y como estamos ya acostumbrados...pero como el hecho de que los ríos corran no parece dar dinero a nadie, sencillamente ni interesa; solo son preocupaciones para algunos.

----------


## Salut

> (Por cierto, en Villarrubia han metido una excavadora en el cauce del río y han vuelto a encajarlo en una zanja más profunda aún al fondo del cauce, otro destrozo más a añadir a la lista de despropósitos consentidos o perpetrados por la CHG).


Solo puedo decir una cosa:




Eso por no volver a postear fotos de guillotinas, garrotes viles y otros instrumentos de muerte y tortura.

----------


## DonQuijote

Y eso que es??

----------


## jasg555

> Solo puedo decir una cosa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eso por no volver a postear fotos de guillotinas, garrotes viles y otros instrumentos de muerte y tortura.



 Hola shurmano :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## motilla

El agua en los Ojos del Guadiana sigue marcando cotas récord



Río Guadiana a la altura del molino de GriñónPor tercer mes consecutivo, el nivel de agua registrado en los pozos de captación municipales ha batido su mejor marca de los últimos 22 años. El 31 de septiembre, la cota se ha situado a 22,70 metros. El récord hasta ahora lo tenía el septiembre de 2000 con 26,35 metros; lo que supone una mejora de más de tres metros y medio. 

En la comparativa anual, el resultado obtenido sigue confirmando que las lluvias del pasado año hidrológico han servido para recuperar más de una tercera parte del déficit en los Ojos del Guadiana. En septiembre de 2009, se encontraba agua a 34,50 metros, ahora el nivel ha subido en casi 12 metros (+11,80). En términos porcentuales, un aumento del 34%.

También es muy significativa, la confrontación de los datos en el periodo estival. Durante los últimos cinco años, el nivel de septiembre frente al nivel de mayo se saldaba con una pérdida media de tres metros. Por ejemplo, el pasado año, el agua en mayo se sondeaba en 31,30 metros y en septiembre en 34,50. Ahora no sólo no ha descendido, sino que ha ganado un metro (de 23,70 a 22,70).   

En el horizonte, y basándose en el anterior periodo húmedo (años 96-97), se vislumbra que la recuperación en los próximos meses se quedaría en el entorno de los 15 metros, o incluso por encima. En aquella situación se partía, en septiembre de 1996, de un nivel de 42,40 metros para alcanzar cuatro años después el referido de 26,35 metros. Es decir, 16 metros de subida. Haciendo esa misma extrapolación, y teniendo en cuenta que ahora ha llovido más y que los controles de extracciones son más exigentes, el sueño de que los Ojos del Guadiana vuelvan a hacer honor a su nombre está cada mes más cerca. 

Fuente: www.daimiel.es

----------


## perdiguera

Ojito con los porcentajes.
Lo digo porque no sabemos la estructura del acuífero a distintas profundidades (qué porosidad tiene, superficie porosa y por lo tanto inundable a determinado nivel etc...). Es mejor hablar de cota de lámina de agua y no  de porcentaje de recuperación. A mi modesto entender, claro.

----------


## jemasan

El pozo de captación del ayuntamiento de Daimiel está unos metros por encima del nivel de los ojos del Guadiana por lo que el nivel del acuífero en los ojos debe estar sobre los 17 o 18 metros.

----------


## aginesg

:Frown: 
Para mi la noticia resulta engañosa. Parece que se ha superado, pero esta ocultando este ultimo mes en realidad ha ido de 21,10 a 22'70 (1,60 m menos) desde agosto a septiembre.

----------


## Luján

> Para mi la noticia resulta engañosa. Parece que se ha superado, pero esta ocultando este ultimo mes en realidad ha ido de 21,10 a 22'70 (1,60 m menos) desde agosto a septiembre.


Puede ser cierto que en el último mes haya bajado, pero eso no resta para que en la evolución anual, de septiembre del año pasado a éste haya ascendido.

Al final lo importante es el balance neto del año hidrológico. Y este año ha subido.

El descenso al que haces mención entre agosto y septiembre es lógico, teniendo en cuenta que en verano apenas hubo precipitaciones, pero sí hubo riegos.

También es importante saber si el descenso que comentas es menor que el ocurrido en el mismo periodo del año pasado. Lo que es más que probable.


Lo que sí que no se puede hacer es extrapolar lo sucedido en el último periodo húmedo a este año. Ni siquiera se sabe aún si se ha entrado en un periodo húmedo o simplemente ha sido un año atípico.

----------


## albertillovernel

Otro dato mensual: los niveles del pozo de las Perdigueras en Alcázar. Ha subido en Octubre hasta -50,50 m (evolución mantenida en el año, que ha experimentado una subida neta de 8,20 m desde Diciembre hasta ahora).
La cota más alta medida en dicho pozo (en Marzo de 1999) fue de -48,40m, por lo que se sitúa a 2,1 metros de alcanzarlo. Parece que en la zona, aparte de situarse el nivel freático mucho más alejado de la superficie -seguramente es una zona más elevada-, la recarga no es tan evidente, o bien la circulación de las corrientes subterráneas tienden a llevar más rápidamente el agua en dirección suroeste (Manzanares, Daimiel) de lo que se recarga en la zona.

Podeis ver los datos en la web de Aguas de Alcázar:
http://www.aguasalcazar.com/niveles_...nual&anno=2010

Un saludo

----------


## aginesg

> Puede ser cierto que en el último mes haya bajado, pero eso no resta para que en la evolución anual, de septiembre del año pasado a éste haya ascendido.
> 
> Al final lo importante es el balance neto del año hidrológico. Y este año ha subido.
> 
> El descenso al que haces mención entre agosto y septiembre es lógico, teniendo en cuenta que en verano apenas hubo precipitaciones, pero sí hubo riegos.
> 
> También es importante saber si el descenso que comentas es menor que el ocurrido en el mismo periodo del año pasado. Lo que es más que probable.
> 
> 
> Lo que sí que no se puede hacer es extrapolar lo sucedido en el último periodo húmedo a este año. Ni siquiera se sabe aún si se ha entrado en un periodo húmedo o simplemente ha sido un año atípico.



No creo Lujan, he revisado por curiosidad, y el consumo ha sido mayor en septiembre 2010. El año pasado Agosto 34,80, Septiembre 34,50 m; la diferencia es de - 0,30 m en 2009 (es creciente para el acuifer). Aun asi es de extrañar ¿porque tanta la diferencia? habria que ver las lluvias. Porque sino, puede ser el regadio, que han consumido, algo de mas de la cuenta.

----------


## cantarin

Yo lo veo como algo normal, en este sentido. Un embalse en superficie sube cuando hay lluvias y cuando no las hay va tirando de sus reservas para cumplir con sus objetivos. En el Acuifero puede pasar lo mismo, mientras ha ido lloviendo ha subido, pero si no llueve y se le sigue sacando para abastecer lo que se supone que ha de abastecer, pues baja. 

Ahora bien, muchos embalses han experimentado notables subidas en el año hidrográfico como dice Luján, si el 1 de octubre de 2009 tenia 50 y al finalizar el año tengo 100 quiere decir que he subido. Ello no quita para que su máximo haya sido 120, claro que el verano consume mucha agua... ¡no llueve pues baja!

----------


## jasg555

> No creo Lujan, he revisado por curiosidad, y el consumo ha sido mayor en septiembre 2010. El año pasado Agosto 34,80, Septiembre 34,50 m; la diferencia es de - 0,30 m en 2009 (es creciente para el acuifer). Aun asi es de extrañar ¿porque tanta la diferencia? habria que ver las lluvias. *Porque sino, puede ser el regadio, que han consumido, algo de mas de la cuenta*.


 Mira más bien por esa vía. Lo mismo si las extracciones legales están más controladas, las ilegales van a tope.

----------


## Josito1969

http://www.abc.es/20101020/comunidad...-20101020.html
Parece ser que hay agua para rato, pero la gestión es lo importante. Esperemos que las lluvias de este otoño-invierno nos ayuden a la recuperación del acuifero 23 y que con su gestión se consigan muchos años de vida.

saludos

----------


## albertillovernel

Por supuesto, que no falte el riego: hay que alejar los temores de la gente. "_El regadío es el futuro_", "_lo que nos dará de comer a todos y nos hará ricos_"...las mismas mentiras de hace 60 años, los mismos crédulos que las creen. En lugar de entonar el _mea culpa_ por permitir y hacer la vista gorda con los desmanes cometidos; en lugar de pensar en racionalizar el riego, los cultivos permitidos.... siguen dando alas a quienes han esquilmado el agua; la CHG se cura en salud afirmando triunfalmente que "_hay agua para 3 ó 4 campañas de riego_". 
Eso, en lugar de identificar la situación real: que hay agua arriba, pero no sobra, y falta mucha más abajo, porque la hemos dilapidado entre tod@s para producir a mansalva y tirar los precios por los suelos.
La CHG bastante tiene con -como dicen ellos- gestionar el riego de las próximas campañas, que lo demás les importa bien poco: que corran o no los ríos, que la Mancha húmeda se regenere o se destruya, que la flora y fauna ribereña perdure o no...solo son eso; simples gestores del regadío. Y aunque este pasado año ha sido un auténtico regalo de la naturaleza, ya veremos si saben gestionarlo ó si todo lo avanzado se perderá en hacer crecer una producción agrícola excedentaria a todas luces, algo en lo que somos auténticos expertos.

----------


## REEGE

Que razón tienes en todo lo que citas en el anterior post... las administraciones en vez de gritar a los cuatro vientos, que tras un año inmejorable de aguas, tenemos para unos pocos años... se deberían dedicar a luchar por una mejor gestión de regadíos y control...
De veras, pienso que la inmensa mayoría de éste foro, aprecia muchisimo, tu lucha y dedicación a un punto de vista, que es sin duda la solución para la zona. Un saludo y sigue así amigo...

----------


## aginesg

> Por supuesto, que no falte el riego: hay que alejar los temores de la gente. "_El regadío es el futuro_", "_lo que nos dará de comer a todos y nos hará ricos_"...las mismas mentiras de hace 60 años, los mismos crédulos que las creen. En lugar de entonar el _mea culpa_ por permitir y hacer la vista gorda con los desmanes cometidos; en lugar de pensar en racionalizar el riego, los cultivos permitidos.... siguen dando alas a quienes han esquilmado el agua; la CHG se cura en salud afirmando triunfalmente que "_hay agua para 3 ó 4 campañas de riego_". 
> Eso, en lugar de identificar la situación real: que hay agua arriba, pero no sobra, y falta mucha más abajo, porque la hemos dilapidado entre tod@s para producir a mansalva y tirar los precios por los suelos.
> La CHG bastante tiene con -como dicen ellos- gestionar el riego de las próximas campañas, que lo demás les importa bien poco: que corran o no los ríos, que la Mancha húmeda se regenere o se destruya, que la flora y fauna ribereña perdure o no...solo son eso; simples gestores del regadío. Y aunque este pasado año ha sido un auténtico regalo de la naturaleza, ya veremos si saben gestionarlo ó si todo lo avanzado se perderá en hacer crecer una producción agrícola excedentaria a todas luces, algo en lo que somos auténticos expertos.



El acuifero ha disminuido en el mes de septiembre en 1,6 metros = 200 hectometros cubicos consumidos aprox. la capacidad de la extraccion es impresionante!! en un mes pueden consumir lo que se quiera no hay limite!  !Es una barbaridad¡. 

En gran medida el acuifero tiene lo que ha sobrado de lluvias este año y el acuifero 24 (Peñarroya), si no hay sobrantes en cada temporada, el acuifero 23 se queda a dos velas, comido por servido.

----------


## cantarin

> El acuifero ha disminuido en el mes de septiembre en 1,6 metros = 200 hectometros cubicos consumidos aprox. la capacidad de la extraccion es impresionante!! en un mes pueden consumir lo que se quiera no hay limite!  !Es una barbaridad¡. 
> 
> En gran medida el acuifero tiene lo que ha sobrado de lluvias este año y el acuifero 24 (Peñarroya), si no hay sobrantes en cada temporada, el acuifero 23 se queda a dos velas, comido por servido.


Hola compi

¿No hay alguien que controle tal cantidad?... Vamos ciertametne parece una barbaridad. No creo que ni el levante con tanto regadio como tiene gaste esa barbaridad y menos en un mes, en todo el verano es posible pero en un mes... ¡¡vaya pasada!!!

Tanto monta, monta tanto las administraciones encargadas. Yo sigo pensando que la única forma de que se aprendan la lección pasa por una multa "gorda", clausura de pozo con hormigon y ya veríamos como cambiaba la cosa. Es un fraude para el medio ambiente y para el resto de los ciudadanos y aun así se encubre... asi nos va.

La democracia trajo la libertad, y ésta libertad se ha convertido en libertinaje, cada uno hace lo que le da la gana mientras no me pillen, y si me dan una tortita me aguanto y sigo, porque como luego no me vuelve a dar otra, pues... ¿Cómo no va a pasar cosas en las escuelas si los mayores hacemos lo mismo pero mas a lo bestia?

un saludo

----------


## jasg555

> Hola compi
> 
> ¿No hay alguien que controle tal cantidad?... Vamos ciertametne parece una barbaridad. No creo que ni el levante con tanto regadio como tiene gaste esa barbaridad y menos en un mes, en todo el verano es posible pero en un mes... ¡¡vaya pasada!!!
> 
> Tanto monta, monta tanto las administraciones encargadas. Yo sigo pensando que la única forma de que se aprendan la lección pasa por una multa "gorda", clausura de pozo con hormigon y ya veríamos como cambiaba la cosa. Es un fraude para el medio ambiente y para el resto de los ciudadanos y aun así se encubre... asi nos va.
> 
> *La democracia trajo la libertad, y ésta libertad se ha convertido en libertinaje, cada uno hace lo que le da la gana mientras no me pillen, y si me dan una tortita me aguanto y sigo, porque como luego no me vuelve a dar otra, pues... ¿Cómo no va a pasar cosas en las escuelas si los mayores hacemos lo mismo pero mas a lo bestia?*un saludo


 Amigo Cantarín, la democracia trajo la libertad, afortunadamente, pero de ahí al libertinaje va un mundo.

 El que haya tantos desmanes con los regadíos no se puede atribuir a la democracia. Incluso hay que recordar que la política de desecación de humedales viene de "un poco antes".

 Hay que afinar un poco en esas cosas. Incluso en las escuelas, yo no quiero volver a las épocas en las que iba a los colegios de La Salle, que me daban *st*as como panes y me inflaban a cadenazos y reglazos por cosas inocentes, incluso sin hacerlas; además de adoctrinarme.

Cada cosa en su sitio amigo, palos a los que incumplen y dejan incumplir las leyes, pero no vamos a dar un paso atrás hacia una época tan oscura.

Con mucho cariño te lo digo.

----------


## albertillovernel

[QUOTE=aginesg;44422]El acuifero ha disminuido en el mes de septiembre en 1,6 metros = 200 hectometros cubicos consumidos aprox. la capacidad de la extraccion es impresionante!! en un mes pueden consumir lo que se quiera no hay limite!  !Es una barbaridad¡. 

Hola, Aginesg; me considero bastante escéptico con respecto a todo, tanto lo positivo como lo negativo, pero hablar de semejante consumo en un mes... es un poco arriesgado. Pasan varias cosas; que el mes de septiembre es el que refleja el descenso acumulado de los meses de riego (junio-septiembre); también que las bajadas puntuales -digamos mensuales- corresponden a una extracción muy rápida y concentrada, lo que origina unos descensos muy acusados en el entorno de los pozos pero que no son extrapolables a la totalidad del acuífero; y también, que lo que prima es la tendencia, cuestión ésta que sólo mediciones sostenidas en el tiempo de varias localizaciones pueden proporcionar. Aparte de lo anterior, dudo que pueda extraerse tal cantidad ni con todos los bombeos legales e ilegales de la zona funcionando 24/7, los pozos tienen una tasa de recuperación diaria que si se supera, es imposible sacar más (y hablar de 200 Hm^3 es más que llenar todo el embalse de la Torre de Abraham; para hacernos una idea, la mega-obra de emergencia de Las Tablas, con una batería de 30 pozos y varios MW de potencia instalada, no se prevee que pueda proporcionar mucho más de 4-5 Hm^3 al parque anualmente) 

Si visitas la página de _Aguas de Alcázar_, verás que la tendencia en el pozo que abastece a Alcázar de San Juan es de ascenso neto, con más de 1m de septiembre a Octubre...veremos dentro de apenas una semana si ésta prosigue o no. En cuanto a los pozos que abastecen a Daimiel, hay también constatada una tendencia a la recuperación, con algunas fluctuaciones que sin duda pueden deberse al regadío. También pueden estar por llegar las aguas infiltradas durante las últimas lluvias de Septiembre-Octubre, que no han sido pocas. Por eso siempre tendremos que hablar, con estas mediciones,  de lo que vemos en el "retrovisor", conforme va quedando atrás. 

Sin embargo, coincido plenamente contigo en que no hay ni voluntad ni ánimo de parar los desmanes que se continúan produciendo, salvo cuando son tan descarados que no les queda opción. Lástima...

----------


## aginesg

Hola, Aginesg; me considero bastante escéptico con respecto a todo, tanto lo positivo como lo negativo, pero hablar de semejante consumo en un mes... es un poco arriesgado. Pasan varias cosas; que el mes de septiembre es el que refleja el descenso acumulado de los meses de riego (junio-septiembre); también que las bajadas puntuales -digamos mensuales- corresponden a una extracción muy rápida y concentrada, lo que origina unos descensos muy acusados en el entorno de los pozos pero que no son extrapolables a la totalidad del acuífero; y también, que lo que prima es la tendencia, cuestión ésta que sólo mediciones sostenidas en el tiempo de varias localizaciones pueden proporcionar. Aparte de lo anterior, dudo que pueda extraerse tal cantidad ni con todos los bombeos legales e ilegales de la zona funcionando 24/7, los pozos tienen una tasa de recuperación diaria que si se supera, es imposible sacar más (y hablar de 200 Hm^3 es más que llenar todo el embalse de la Torre de Abraham; para hacernos una idea, la mega-obra de emergencia de Las Tablas, con una batería de 30 pozos y varios MW de potencia instalada, no se prevee que pueda proporcionar mucho más de 4-5 Hm^3 al parque anualmente) 

Si visitas la página de _Aguas de Alcázar_, verás que la tendencia en el pozo que abastece a Alcázar de San Juan es de ascenso neto, con más de 1m de septiembre a Octubre...veremos dentro de apenas una semana si ésta prosigue o no. En cuanto a los pozos que abastecen a Daimiel, hay también constatada una tendencia a la recuperación, con algunas fluctuaciones que sin duda pueden deberse al regadío. También pueden estar por llegar las aguas infiltradas durante las últimas lluvias de Septiembre-Octubre, que no han sido pocas. Por eso siempre tendremos que hablar, con estas mediciones,  de lo que vemos en el "retrovisor", conforme va quedando atrás. 

Sin embargo, coincido plenamente contigo en que no hay ni voluntad ni ánimo de parar los desmanes que se continúan produciendo, salvo cuando son tan descarados que no les queda opción. Lástima...[/QUOTE]

Alberto, estoy contigo en la hipotesis despues de ver el nivel del pozo de Alcazar que el bajon ha sido local. De todos modos se vera en siguientes mediciones, ya que los riegos disminuyen en gran medida en octubre y se estabilizara algo mas, dando una medida mas exacta. Esta claro que los pozos a la larga te dan el neto de todos los factores. 

No podemos comparar con la obra de las tablas, si no comparamos el numero de pozos, respecto a toda la cobertura del acuifero.

----------


## cantarin

> Amigo Cantarín, la democracia trajo la libertad, afortunadamente, pero de ahí al libertinaje va un mundo.
> 
>  El que haya tantos desmanes con los regadíos no se puede atribuir a la democracia. Incluso hay que recordar que la política de desecación de humedales viene de "un poco antes".
> 
>  Hay que afinar un poco en esas cosas. Incluso en las escuelas, yo no quiero volver a las épocas en las que iba a los colegios de La Salle, que me daban *st*as como panes y me inflaban a cadenazos y reglazos por cosas inocentes, incluso sin hacerlas; además de adoctrinarme.
> 
> Cada cosa en su sitio amigo, palos a los que incumplen y dejan incumplir las leyes, pero no vamos a dar un paso atrás hacia una época tan oscura.
> 
> Con mucho cariño te lo digo.


Hola amigo

Vamos a ver que yo se que me explico mal, pero no creo que sea tanto. A lo que me refiero es que después de tanta represión, tanto a nivel educativo como en lo político, hídrico y esas cosas, hemos pasado a un libertinaje. 

La libertad es la mejor cosa que existe si se sabe utilizar, si se sabre aprovechar, porque algo que he estudiado es que uno es libre si, pero tu libertad comienza donde comienza la del otro. Si tu abusas del agua que tienes no solo te acabarás perjudicando tu, sino que perjudicas a tus convecinos que acabarán pasando necesidad por tu despilfarro. Eso yo lo considero un libertinaje, hago lo que me da la gana sin importar las consecuencias que tenga para el otro.

Por otra parte, lo que yo pretendía decir, es que hemos llegado a un grado en que solo la multa y lo macrabo nos hacen reaccionar. Los accidentes han empezado a bajar cuando se han puesto anuncios para mí durísimos, las multas que han puesto, que a veces se pasan sí, pero es la forma de reaccionar. En el tema del agua, hasta que no se pongan duros las cosas no van a cambiar.

Si hemos visto como han tenido que legalizar los cultivos por inanición, la multita de nada y ellos seguían porque sabían que con el tiempo conseguían lo que querían. Si hubiera habido una multa millonaria, verías tu como no se habría habido legalización ninguna. Con los pozos tres cuartos de lo mismo.

No por ello quiero que vuelva aquella represión, ¡¡Dios me libre!!! ahora bien, hemos caido en cierto laxismo que no nos hace mejores como sociedad, sino que nos va minando poco a poco. Creo que ese lenguaje lo entenderás en el sentido que lo digo.

En las escuelas amigo, ni que el profesor pegue al alumno, ni como ahora que hay alumnos que pegan al profesor. Ahora bien, yo soy de los que piensa que un tortazo a tiempo por parte del padre o madre, hace mas bien que muchos castigos, pero solo 1 no maltrato, que no creo que nos vayamos a escandalizar por un bofetón a tiempo. Creo que mi postura en este tema está bastante clara.

Contra los abusos, la legalidad a rajatabla!!!! Si te multo, lo hago con todo el peso de la ley, ya verás como aprendes, y si ves las barbas de tu vecino pelar, pon las tuyas a remojar. Seguro que la cosa mejoraría.

un saludo.

----------


## jasg555

> Hola amigo
> 
> Vamos a ver que yo se que me explico mal, pero no creo que sea tanto. A lo que me refiero es que después de tanta represión, tanto a nivel educativo como en lo político, hídrico y esas cosas, hemos pasado a un libertinaje. 
> 
> La libertad es la mejor cosa que existe si se sabe utilizar, si se sabre aprovechar, porque algo que he estudiado es que uno es libre si, pero tu libertad comienza donde comienza la del otro. Si tu abusas del agua que tienes no solo te acabarás perjudicando tu, sino que perjudicas a tus convecinos que acabarán pasando necesidad por tu despilfarro. Eso yo lo considero un libertinaje, hago lo que me da la gana sin importar las consecuencias que tenga para el otro.
> 
> Por otra parte, lo que yo pretendía decir, es que hemos llegado a un grado en que solo la multa y lo macrabo nos hacen reaccionar. Los accidentes han empezado a bajar cuando se han puesto anuncios para mí durísimos, las multas que han puesto, que a veces se pasan sí, pero es la forma de reaccionar. En el tema del agua, hasta que no se pongan duros las cosas no van a cambiar.
> 
> Si hemos visto como han tenido que legalizar los cultivos por inanición, la multita de nada y ellos seguían porque sabían que con el tiempo conseguían lo que querían. Si hubiera habido una multa millonaria, verías tu como no se habría habido legalización ninguna. Con los pozos tres cuartos de lo mismo.
> ...


 Está entendido Cantarín :Big Grin:  Lo que pasa es que los que hemos sufrido y visto sufrir algunas cosas en esas épocas, apreciamos todavía más lo conseguido por todos.

 En el tema del agua, lo que hace falta es que primero las autoridades, los técnicos, y luego el funcionariado se pongan las pilas y apliquen simplemente la ley.
Lo que ha descrito Alberto, que se repite tantas veces, es un caso de clara vaguería y de no querer hacer el trabajo, así de claro. No hay justificación ninguna para que se hayan quedado de brazos parados ante ese hecho.

----------


## albertillovernel

Nueva medición de los pozos de Las Perdigueras, en Alcázar de San Juan. El nivel vuelve a ascender de forma notable, con casi 1,10 m de subida neta mensual (a -49,65 m.) Se sitúa, por tanto, a tan sólo 1,30 metros del nivel más alto del que se tiene constancia desde que se realizan mediciones, en marzo de 1999 (3 años después del inicio del período húmedo 1996-97), por lo que, si la tendencia es tan sólo similar a aquella, -y todo parece indicar que lo está siendo-, en breve se superará esta cifra tras sólo 12 meses de subida, a diferencia del período de 30 meses que sucedió entre 1996 y 1999. Esperemos que no tarden mucho en aparecer más borrascas en el horizonte...

http://www.aguasalcazar.com/niveles_...nual&anno=2010

----------


## REEGE

Gran noticia la que nos acabas de dar... Realmente es impresionante... lo que nos ha dado el pasado año hidrológico. Y eso a esperar un año regular y que se supere ese nivel anterior desde 1999. Un saludo y gracias por la información.

----------


## DonQuijote

Es una alegria mirar el radar de lluvias y ver como hoy llovia con intensidad sobre La Mancha y es que casi la sombra de lluvia coincidia con el mapa de CLM. Ahora me pregunto: ¿Cuando brotaran los ojos? ¿Sera por sorpresa o alguien se atrevera a vaticinarlo? El año pasado nos quedamos a 5 metros del nivel de los ojos y La Albuera. ¿Como estaremos ahora?
Supongo que si brota el agua arrastrara toda la ceniza de la combustion de los ojos o ¿quiza esa ceniza sirvio de abono a nueva turba?
Como veis soy un completo ignorante aunque quiza nadie sepa lo que va a ocurrir, paciencia...

----------


## ben-amar

> Supongo que si brota el agua arrastrara toda la ceniza de la combustion de los ojos o ¿quiza esa ceniza sirvio de abono a nueva turba?
> Como veis soy un completo ignorante aunque quiza nadie sepa lo que va a ocurrir, paciencia...


supongo que con la misma humedad de la tierra, esa ceniza quedaria depositada y serviria como base de una nueva turba, pero no me hgas mucho caso
Un saludo

----------


## Luján

> supongo que con la misma humedad de la tierra, esa ceniza quedaria depositada y serviria como base de una nueva turba, pero no me hgas mucho caso
> Un saludo


No te creas. La turba es material orgánico, las cenizas ya no tienen materia orgánica. El carbono se consume en la combustión. Sólo son sales minerales que, eso sí, pueden servir como fertilizante natural.

Pero la turba es irrecuperable en escala de tiempo humana. Su formación es un proceso de muchos miles (quizás millones) de años.

Sacado de la wikipedia (http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turba):




> La formación de turba constituye la primera etapa del proceso por el que la vegetación se transforma en carbón mineral. Se forma como resultado de la putrefacción y carbonificación parcial de la vegetación en el agua ácida de pantanos, marismas y humedales.  La formación de una turbera es relativamente lenta como consecuencia de  una escasa actividad microbiana, debida a la acidez del agua o la baja  concentración de oxígeno. El paso de los años va produciendo una  acumulación de turba que puede alcanzar varios metros de espesor, *a un  ritmo de crecimiento que se calcula de entre medio y diez centímetros  cada cien años*. Las turberas  son cuencas lacustres de origen glaciar que actualmente están repletas  de material vegetal más o menos descompuesta y que conocemos como turba  de agua dulce. La turba se acumula debido a que la putrefacción de la  materia vegetal es muy lenta en estos climas fríos. La materia vegetal  que se acumula por debajo del nivel del agua de un lago está en unas  condiciones de continua saturación y de poca disponibilidad de oxígeno,  fomentando así la actividad de los transformadores. En estas formaciones  tenemos un suelo de tipo histosol.


Como nota, la turba de Daimiel no es de origen glaciar, eso está claro.

----------


## ben-amar

Tan solo era una suposicion, no estaba para nada seguro.
Gracias por la informacion.

----------


## culipardo

> Es una alegria mirar el radar de lluvias y ver como hoy llovia con intensidad sobre La Mancha y es que casi la sombra de lluvia coincidia con el mapa de CLM. Ahora me pregunto: ¿Cuando brotaran los ojos? ¿Sera por sorpresa o alguien se atrevera a vaticinarlo? El año pasado nos quedamos a 5 metros del nivel de los ojos y La Albuera. ¿Como estaremos ahora?
> Supongo que si brota el agua arrastrara toda la ceniza de la combustion de los ojos o ¿quiza esa ceniza sirvio de abono a nueva turba?
> Como veis soy un completo ignorante aunque quiza nadie sepa lo que va a ocurrir, paciencia...


Hay veces que viendo el radar de lluvias parece que esté diluviando, pero no siempre es así, en concreto las precipitaciones de ayer oscilaron en La Mancha entre 4 y 7 litros, menos es nada. Mañana viene otro frente que esperemos descargue algo más.

----------


## Salut

> Como nota, la turba de Daimiel no es de origen glaciar, eso está claro.


Si, y eso hace que exista un potencial de crecimiento algo mayor que el que indicas: más horas de luz y calor = más tiempo de actividad vegetativa y mayor eficiencia fotosintética.

Eso si, todo lo que sube baja: más calor = descomposición más rápida si aparece oxigeno suficiente.

----------


## Luján

> Si, y eso hace que exista un potencial de crecimiento algo mayor que el que indicas: más horas de luz y calor = más tiempo de actividad vegetativa y mayor eficiencia fotosintética.
> 
> Eso si, todo lo que sube baja: más calor = descomposición más rápida si aparece oxigeno suficiente.


Algo mayor no significa un orden de magnitud más, así que podemos estrar tranquilos en cuanto a que no vamos a ver recuperadas las Tablas, su turba ni nosotros ni nuestro nietos.

Además, para que se renueve esa turba hará falta que las Tablas continúen inundadas durante todo ese tiempo, y con grna cantidad de vida que produzca la eutrofización del agua, agotando el oxígeno y generando mucha materio orgánica.

No sé por qué, pero me da que no es un escenario muy probable.


P.S.: Bienvenido de nuevo Salut, hacía tiempo que se te echaba de menos por aquí.  :Wink:

----------


## Salut

^^ Un orden de magnitud no, pero no me extrañaría que fuese el triple o el cuadruple. Eso sin tener en cuenta que, tal vez, podría acelerarse su formación con diferentes nutrientes -la eutrofización en este caso sería positiva-.

No digo que la recuperación sea completa ni rápida, pero creo que sí que se podría producir una mejora sustancial en la vida de una persona si nos ponemos en serio. Otra cosa es la voluntad política, claro!

----------


## REEGE

OPAS y regantes piden a la CHG la acumulación de caudales en el Plan de Extracciones 2011 del Acuífero 23
ASAJA, junto a COAG-IR, UPA y la Comunidad General de Usuarios del Acuífero 23, han solicitado al presidente de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadiana (CHG), Eduardo Alvarado, una reunión urgente para abordar que la posibilidad de acumular recursos hídricos se contemple en el Régimen de Explotación del Acuífero 23 para el año 2011.

EUROPA PRESS. 24.11.2010 ASAJA, junto a COAG-IR, UPA y la Comunidad General de Usuarios del Acuífero 23, han solicitado al presidente de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadiana (CHG), Eduardo Alvarado, una reunión urgente para abordar que la posibilidad de acumular recursos hídricos se contemple en el Régimen de Explotación del Acuífero 23 para el año 2011.

Todos coinciden, según ha informado la ASAJA en nota de presa, en que, en caso contrario, afectará "muy negativamente" a numerosas explotaciones agrarias pequeñas y medianas, sobre todo las de carácter familiar y agricultores a título particular, haciéndolas prácticamente inviables.

OPAS y regantes defienden que la acumulación de recursos no implica mayor consumo de agua ni perjudica a terceros, tampoco tiene repercusión negativa en el Acuífero, como le consta al Organismo de Cuenca, ya que esta forma de extraer el agua es la que ha existido tradicionalmente, modificándose en el año 2005, exclusivamente en cuanto a la necesidad de someterla a autorización, a fin de conocer y controlar detalladamente los planes de cultivo.

Asimismo, han advertido que la eliminación de esta medida supondrá un mayor coste energético, al tener que poner en funcionamiento los pozos y un mayor impacto ambiental, al obligarse a extraer el agua de todas las tomas en lugar de una o de varias.

También han señalado que conllevaría una drástica reducción de la rentabilidad de la explotación, al tener que diseñar planes de cultivos inviables y antieconómicos, pues en lugar de concentrar los cultivos en una única parcela se tendrían que segregar en tantas como pozos tenga la explotación.

Todo ello significaría, han sostenido, la desaparición de pequeñas y medianas explotaciones familiares, al impedírseles poner en común el volumen de agua reconocido para cada uno de sus miembros, como hasta ahora han venido haciendo.

Asimismo, agricultores y regantes vienen demandando desde hace tiempo y de cara a sus previsiones agronómicas y a la planificación de sus cultivos y rotaciones con varios años de antelación, un cambio que permita compensar caudales.

"Es decir, que si un año no se llega al máximo estipulado en sucesivos años se pueda utilizar este agua, lo que se conoce como compensación de caudales año a año", han concluido.

----------


## albertillovernel

Claro, es lógico y comprensible... como este 2010 ha llovido tanto que apenas hizo falta regar los cultivos de invierno, quieren que para el 2011 puedan regar lo que toca en la dotación del próximo más lo que dejaron de regar en este. De pena. También podían quitarse la careta y proponer que, como ha habido un saldo positivo de 1100-1200 Hm^3 embalsados en el acuífero, se les permita sacarlos durante el próximo 2011, ya que no suponen ningún perjuicio para el acuífero -que para eso estaba peor el año pasado-, contribuyen al mantenimiento económico de los todoterrenos propiedad de dueños de medianas explotaciones agrícolas, y es ambientalmente saludable, ya que todos saben que las motobombas gastan más combustible al arrancar; de este modo, teniéndolas funcionando 24/7 se contaminaría menos...¿no te jiba? 
¡¡Brillantes lumbreras!! Espero que les den un rotundo "NO" por respuesta y una colleja por ansias, que es lo que son!! ¿así cómo piensan llevar a la práctica el PEAG, si el promedio de aportaciones no llega a 400 Hm anuales y permiten la extracción de 230 _nominales_, que no reales?

----------


## jemasan

Lo que se pide con la acumulación de caudales no es gastar el agua que se ahorró en la campaña pasada,sino poder acumular la dotación de agua de la campaña 2011 de los pozos de un misma explotación en un pozo solo,para así tener el cultivo en una parcela y no en varias.
Esta medida afecta sobre todo a pequeños agricultores con varias parcelas pequeñas que para poder sembrar tres hectáreas de cultivo de verano tienen que reunir la dotación de varias parcelas en una sola y lo que no tiene sentido es sembrar tres has en cuatro parcelas distintas cuando se puede hacer en una sola y el consumo de agua sería el mismo.
Esta medida no es nueva y hasta ahora se ha venido aprobando desde la campaña 2005.

----------


## jason

Pues parecía lo que decía ALbertillo..

----------


## albertillovernel

Seguimos en racha, y los niveles de la captación de Alcázar de San Juan vuelven a aumentar en noviembre, superando el anterior máximo histórico registrado en Enero de 1999, con 48,38 m (registro más alto desde que se toman mediciones sistemáticas de la profundidad del nivel freático, en 1994). Actualmente el nivel del agua se encuentra a 48,25 metros de profundidad; el último mes ha aumentado nada menos que 1,40 metros, y en el último año (nov 2009 - nov 2010), casi 11. 

http://www.aguasalcazar.com/niveles_pozos.php?idsw=anual&anno=2010

Todo esto, sin contar con las lluvias que se están produciendo estos días y las que se esperan la próxima semana, que seguirán aumentando la cuenta en meses próximos! 
Ojalá veamos por muchos meses que se sigue batiendo el máximo histórico. De todas formas, tampoco estaría mal saber algún nivel en pozos de Daimiel, en especial el del amigo Ojos, que debe haber subido también notablemente.

Un saludo!

----------


## ben-amar

Son unas buenisimas noticias Albertillovernel; ahora a esperar noticias de los Ojos, como tu dices.
Un saludo

----------


## aginesg

Son buenas noticias indudablemente, se ve que Peñarroya influye mucho en la recuperacion.Tambien esperaremos al dia 12 -dic en que Daimiel pone el nivel del pozo que todo apunta a que habra buenas noticias.

Saludos

----------


## hispano

Espero que ojos del guadiana nos pueda dar nuevos datos sobre el nivel de su pozo, pues hace tiempo que se hecha en falta.
Por cierto, donde se puede mirar el nivel del pozo de daimiel?

Gracias.

----------


## DonQuijote

Yo tambien espero que Ojos vuelva a poner el nivel de su pozo. Me da la impresion que este año puede ser otro año lluvioso y que pronto veremos manar los ojos. Ahora mismo vuelve a llover sobre La Mancha humeda, que no pare.

----------


## albertillovernel

Buenos días:
Según los datos del SAIH que he ido recopilando, desde que empezó el pasado año hidrológico (sobre todo desde diciembre 2009), la cuenta que llevamos es la siguiente:
-Peñarroya ha desembalsado 382 Hm³ (y continúa aumentando a razón de 0,5 Hm³ diarios)
-De este agua, el remanente que ha pasado por Villarrubia camino de las Tablas ha ascendido a 89 Hm³
-Vallehermoso lleva desembalsados aproximadamente 46 Hm³, de los que al menos unos 36 Hm³ han pasado por Daimiel camino de Las Tablas (podrían haberse infiltrado de 5 a 15 Hm³ en el último tramo de los molinos).
-La suma de estas cantidades (89+36-15)=110 Hm³, es lo que han recibido como aporte Las Tablas, además de alguna otra contribución simbólica (1-2 Hm³ del arroyo Cañada Lobosa, 2-3 Hm³ de la "madre chica" del Cigüela, 0,2 Hm³ del trasvase desde la _tubería manchega_...) 
-En total, y siendo muy conservadores, podríamos asegurar que las Tablas  han recibido al menos 113,2 Hm³, de los cuales el pico, -un 0,18%- corresponde al _trasvase de urgencia_..  :Big Grin: 

Actualmente la diferencia entre *aportes* (0,5 Hm³ de Peñarroya + 0,037 Hm³ de Vallehermoso  + 0,025 Hm³ del Amarguillo + 0,03 Hm³ del Cigüela + 0,045 Hm³ del Córcoles + 0,033 Hm³ del Záncara) menos *infiltración* y *  evaporación* -que es actualmente despreciable- ha de ser _necesariamente igual_ a todo lo que pase por Villarrubia y por Daimiel (esto último lo considero 0 porque todo el caudal del Azuer acaba infiltrado en algún lugar entre la Máquina y Molemocho). Así:
  0,5+0,037+0,025+0,03+0,045+0,033-Infiltración=0,016, por lo cual la infiltración total, en las actuales condiciones, es de al menos *0,65 Hm³ diarios sólo a través de los cauces de ríos*!! (y de los 26 pozos de recarga en el canal del Guadiana). En Las Tablas parece que no se produce una infiltración perceptible ya que apenas han disminuído su nivel desde que cesó el calor y la evaporación dejó de ser dominante.

Solo echad vuestras cuentas de cual será la recarga del acuífero en estas condiciones... (no incluyen la infiltración lateral del acuífero 24, -que sigue completamente saturado como indica el estado de Peñarroya-, ni la infiltración directa por lluvia sobre el terreno)...y esperemos que perduren todo el invierno y gran parte de la primavera. Será difícil ver los Ojos renacer, pero si las cosas siguen como hasta ahora, fácilmente se podría recuperar en apenas un par de años la mitad del déficit hídrico acumulado en los últimos 60.

----------


## REEGE

Decirte que como siempre, grandes noticias las que nos aportas, y los calculas ya practicamente nos los has solucionado tú... Gran noticia esa recarga y las lluvias que a partir de hoy nos acompañarán todo el puente por la zona. Un saludo y muchas gracias por todo.

----------


## albertillovernel

Buenas tardes:
Está lloviendo con ganas por todo el suroeste peninsular. Visto en el radar de AEMET, aparece una gran mancha azul y verde sobre toda la provincia de Ciudad Real, y parte de Cuenca (la práctica totalidad del área tributaria del acuífero 23 y los ríos Cigüela, Záncara y Riansares). Por la zona de Ruidera y Villahermosa no parece estar cayendo tanta agua, pero sobre el acuífero está descargando fuerte toda la noche, esta mañana y se preve que la mayor parte de la tarde. En Daimiel se han recogido más de 30 litros/m² desde las 0h hasta las 15h de hoy, lo que podría extrapolarse a unos 20 l/m² en promedio, sobre la zona tributaria del acuífero 23 durante el mismo período. Con el suelo ya empapado por anteriores episodios de lluvia, lo que llueve se infiltra directamente, a lo que habrá que añadir que el Azuer, el Záncara y el Cigüela bajarán con fuerza en pocos días. 

Una pequeña cuenta con números gordos...si en un episodio como éste llueve un promedio de 20 l/m² sobre, estimando, 4.000 de los 5.500 km² de extensión del acuífero 23 (y excluyendo los aportes de los ríos de la zona, que en su mayor parte tienen su cuenca tributaria fuera del acuífero), si el terreno está empapado y la evaporación es prácticamente nula -como actualmente-, ¿cual sería el total de agua infiltrado? pues, ni más ni menos que 80 Hm³ brutos*. Esa ganancia, por supuesto, tardaría al menos un par de meses en alcanzar el nivel freático, pero ahí está.

Por cierto, ayer encontré una entrada en el blog de "rutas por Alcázar" donde aparecen unas interesantes fotos del canal del Guadiana un par de km. aguas abajo de Alameda de Cervera, donde parece que los pozos de recarga están abiertos y se "beben" buena parte del medio Hm³ que desaloja Peñarroya cada día. Lo poco que queda, también va para abajo...enlace aquí

(*) Las cuentas de la anterior afirmación vienen a ser algo así: 4.000[km²]*1000.000[m²/km²]*20[l/m²]*0,001[m³/l]*0,000001[m³/Hm³]=*80Hm³*

----------


## DonQuijote

Este domingo 5 de diciembre pude observar el Guadiana corriendo bajo la carretera de Manzanares y supongo que en unos dias empezara a llegar a las tablas despues de recargar el acuifero. Tambien estuve en Villacentenos viendo los restos del canal del Gran Prior, por el tamaño del canal nos podemos hacer una idea de agua que podia llegar de Ruidera antes de la construccion del pantano de Peñarroya.

----------


## hispano

Segun algunos datos que han recogido en algunas estaciones meteorologicas, sobre la zona del acuifero 23 han debido de caer sobre 40 ó 45 litros por metro cuadrado (aunque hay sitios que han superado los 50) http://www.meteoclimatic.com/mapinfo/ESCLM
Es probable que en unos días las lagunas de ruidera comiencen a soltar mucha agua a Peñarroya. albertillovernel podrías decirme donde se puede consultar los niveles del pozo de daimiel? 
Si alguien conoce a Ojos del guadiana decirle que estamos deseosos de nuevas noticias suyas. 
Alguien podría decir a que nivel esta el agua en la laguna de la Albuera?

Gracias

----------


## Calatravo

Noticia importante de hoy con mediciones en los Ojos y en Griñón  :Wink: 

Vamos por el buen camino!!


http://www.lacomarcadepuertollano.co...2_07_No_05.xml

----------


## albertillovernel

> Segun algunos datos que han recogido en algunas estaciones meteorologicas, sobre la zona del acuifero 23 han debido de caer sobre 40 ó 45 litros por metro cuadrado (aunque hay sitios que han superado los 50) 
> Es probable que en unos días las lagunas de ruidera comiencen a soltar mucha agua a Peñarroya. albertillovernel podrías decirme donde se puede consultar los niveles del pozo de daimiel?


Es muy interesante la página de meteoclimatic, sobre todo para hacer un balance global de precipitaciones. Es probable que mi estimación de 20l/m² se haya quedado incluso corta, a la vista de que sigue lloviendo con ganas. Desde luego, sólo entre ayer y hoy el Azuer ha duplicado o triplicado su caudal, le estimo unos 300 litros/seg ó más, aunque el SAIH dice que son apenas 120, -ese caudal ya lo llevaba desde hace semanas- el agua está más teñida de barro, y también es probable que Peñarroya aumente su caudal de forma significativa, aunque no creo que sea tan brutal como el año pasado ya que sobre esa zona no ha caído tanta agua. En cualquier caso, se verá más pronto que tarde. El Jabalón y el Tirteafuera, por dar un par de ejemplos,  registraban caudales esta tarde de 19 y 40 m³/s, respectivamente.

Lamentablemente, no hay ninguna página donde se acceda a los niveles de los sondeos de Daimiel, los hacen públicos cada mes y se hacen notorios, pero no están disponibles en la web que yo sepa. Sí que hay una página del ministerio de medio ambiente donde pueden consultarse medidas piezométricas, -de hecho salió en este mismo foro hace unos 5 meses, pero no sabría decir si en este hilo u otro-

PD: estaría bien hacer una compilación de enlaces de utilidad (SAIH, página del ministerio de medioambiente, AMET, meteoclima... y ponerlas todas en un hilo con recursos web, ¿no creeis?

----------


## ben-amar

> Lamentablemente, no hay ninguna página donde se acceda a los niveles de los sondeos de Daimiel, los hacen públicos cada mes y se hacen notorios, pero no están disponibles en la web que yo sepa. Sí que hay una página del ministerio de medio ambiente donde pueden consultarse medidas piezométricas, -de hecho salió en este mismo foro hace unos 5 meses, pero no sabría decir si en este hilo u otro-
> 
> PD: estaría bien hacer una compilación de enlaces de utilidad (SAIH, página del ministerio de medioambiente, AMET, meteoclima... y ponerlas todas en un hilo con recursos web, ¿no creeis?


Puedes encontrar esos enlaces en el hilo de General "¿donde estan las cosas? = http://foros.embalses.net/showthread.php?t=10726
Poco a poco se iran añadiendo enlaces utiles.
Un saludo
Edit: muy buenas noticias las que traeis de los Ojos. SI manaran de nuevo yo seria uno de los que los visitasen.
No dejesis de avisar

----------


## culipardo

> PD: estaría bien hacer una compilación de enlaces de utilidad (SAIH, página del ministerio de medioambiente, AMET, meteoclima... y ponerlas todas en un hilo con recursos web, ¿no creeis?


Esa compilación ya exite , dentro del foro en General- ¿Donde están las cosas?
Quizás habría que cambiarle el nombre y ponerle direcciones útiles o algo así.
Un saludo.

----------


## nonimo

Niveles de los pozos, embalses y caudales:
Te da una buena idea de como se han recuperado y en que zonas se nota más.
Puedes ver la de todos los acuíferos


Niveles pizometricos:
http://servicios3.mma.es/gahla/rec_h....jsp?TOPCION=1

Mapa para situar los pozos:
http://sig.marm.es/snczi/
En servicio de mapa podeis añadir cartografia , hidrologia etc..

----------


## hispano

> Niveles de los pozos, embalses y caudales:
> Te da una buena idea de como se han recuperado y en que zonas se nota más.
> Puedes ver la de todos los acuíferos
> 
> 
> Niveles pizometricos:
> http://servicios3.mma.es/gahla/rec_h....jsp?TOPCION=1
> 
> Mapa para situar los pozos:
> ...



Es una pena que los niveles de los pozos los tengan sin actualizar desde el mes de agosto. Además nuestro referente en este tema "Los ojos ya no lloran" (ojala y se tuviese que cambiar el nick  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: ) dejo hace tiempo de participar y compartir los datos de su pozo.

Editar/Borrar Mensaje

----------


## hispano

He estado mirando en el google earth (ya se que no es preciso al 100%, pero para hacernos una idea...) y el pozo de Daimiel, donde se realizan las mediciones, esta a unos 625 metros. La zona de los Ojos, en el cruze de la carretera de Villarrubia a Manzanares, hay sitios donde hay 615 metros. Pero en la zona de Griñon, donde están los dos supuestos ojos, la altitud que da en algunos sitios es de 607 metros, lo que quiere decir que esta aproximadamente unos 17-18 metros más bajo. Teniendo en cuenta que el nivel del agua está a 21 metros de la superficie en el pozo, el agua podría, recordemos que no tiene el mismo nivel en todos sitios, estar a 3-4 metros en la zona.

Ahora bien, ¿podría ser que en la zona de Griñón, al estar más cerca de Las Tablas y llevar el Azuer agua a la zona, se esté saturando más el acuifero y este rebosante por esta zona?

Seguro que los que estais por la zona teneis mayor información.
Si es posible que alguien compruebe la altitud del pozo y de las zonas donde mana el agua con un GPS (algunos moviles lo tienen) sería bastante interesante que confirmara las cifras del Google Earth.

Saludos y espero vuestra opinión

----------


## maciro

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/obse...=precipitacion

llueve en Ciudad Real ciudad, supongo que también en la zona de los ojos, a ver si Papá Noel o los Reyes Magos nos traen imágenes históricas

----------


## nonimo

Datos hasta finales de noviembre de los niveles piezométricos del acuifero 23 , también denominado Mancha Occidental:
http://servicios3.mma.es/gahla/rec_h....jsp?TOPCION=1

----------


## Luján

> Datos hasta finales de noviembre de los niveles piezométricos del acuifero 23 , también denominado Mancha Occidental:
> http://servicios3.mma.es/gahla/rec_h....jsp?TOPCION=1


Muchas gracias por el enlace:

Curioso:

Manzanares (655msnm): 24-11-10; profundidad del agua: 23.75m (cota del agua: 631.25msnm)
Daimiel (638msnm): 26-11-10;                                   profundidad del agua: 39.09m (cota del agua: 598.91msnm)
Argamasilla de Alba (661msnm): 22-11-10 profundidad del agua: 53.76 (cota del agua: 607.24msnm)

Esto viene a decir que en la zona más alta del acuífero el agua está más cerca de la superficie, y más elevada que en la zona baja.

Esto indica que el agua infiltrada en la parte alta del acuífero aún no ha llegado a la zona baja, aparte de que también da a conocer que el nivel freático no es plano, tiene altibajos, según la tipología de la roca.

----------


## nonimo

Aparte de ello se puede observar como ha subido el nivel del agua en casi todos los sondeos.
Hay algunos de ellos que están muy cerca del lecho del rio, que si ahora con los cauces con agua, puden ser falseados los datos, durante el verano no exitía esta influencia.
Por familiares que se dedican a la agricultura en la zona. Durante las extracciones de agua en el verano aunque la altura del agua fuera muy parecida a la de años anteriores, los pozos se recuperaban mucho antes.

----------


## daimieleño

Bueno como resumen de este año 2010 que nos ha dejado casi 1000 l/m2 en una zona como la del acuifero 23 quiero dejar este diagrama resumen de lo que ha sido el año de diciembre 2009 a diciembre 2010, a falta de los datos actualizados a dia de hoy.
Además de felicitar a todos los foreros el nuevo año 2011 y que sigamos compartiendo nuestras inquietudes y aprendiendo dia a dia.

La altura de cada lugar la he tomado con google earth (puede haber algun error), si bien los datos con la cota m.s.n.m. del acuifero mas o menos coincidentes en ambos pozos.

En los ojos del guadiana de diciembre a diciembre la subida ha sido de -32m a -21m, +11m de subida
En el pozo de alcazar en las perdigueras la subida ha ido de -58,70 a -47,41, +11,20m de subida

En los puntos de afloramiento del agua en daimiel estableciendo un rango de cotas desde el punto mas bajo a una cota media obtenemos los siguientes datos:
Ojos del Guadiana. 612 / 617msnm. Profundidad del agua: -8m / - 13m
Laguna Escoplillo. 610 / 612msnm. Profundidad del agua: -6m / -8m
Laguna Albuera. 605 /610 msnm. Profundidad del agua: -6m /-1m


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------

